# Ist die Angelszene frauenfeindlich?



## Toni_1962 (28. August 2019)

Die Angelszene ist nicht frauenfeindlich. Zumindest nicht dort, wo ich auf diese live treffe.

Und ein Macho, der die Rute als Rutenersatz hat, ist nicht die Szene.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2019)

Zu dem Baltic Dingens fällt mir nur ein: "Wat ne Flachzange!"

"Richtige" Anglerinnen dürfen also nicht hübsch sein und keinen Sponsor haben..............


Je mehr Anglerinnen desto besser!
Angeln darf nicht nur als Domäne der spleenigen Kerle angesehen werden. 
Dann wird die Akzeptanz in der Bevölkerung auch größer.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2019)

PS: Und das man sich lieber ne Claudia oder Babs anguckt als nen Baltic Kaspar ist doch wohl auch klar(unansehnliche Kerle beim Angeln sieht man jeden Tag am Wasser).
Aber aus ihm spricht einfach der Neid auf die Klicks der Mädels!


----------



## Tikey0815 (28. August 2019)

Ich habe nix gegen Frauen in unserem Hobby, selbst nicht so Fotogene sind mir willkommen, Sie helfen unserem Hobby aus der Schublade der einsiedelnden Hinterwäldler zu kommen. Habe mir mal diesen Facebook Post von diesem Baltischen Karpfen angeschaut und danach sein Profil überblickt. Der erste Eindruck hat gereicht......


----------



## exstralsunder (28. August 2019)

Was juckt's die Eiche, wenn sich ein Schwein an ihr schubbert?
Mein Gott: leben und leben lassen.
Wen interessiert's was der Baltikum Karpfen sagt? (hat er eigentlich jemals seinen Usernamen übersetzt?)
Ich durfte/konnte Babs Kijewski auf der Magdeburger Messe kennenlernen.
Eine durchaus ansehnliche Frau- was aber viel wichtiger ist: eine, die weiß wovon sie spricht und was sie macht.
Dabei keineswegs abgehoben. Völlig natürlich.
Ob einer der oben genannten Frauen nun den Weißgetupften Blaubandbärbling oder den Grünäugigen Schnepfenflosser fängt, ist mir völlig Rille.
Wichtig und richtig ist nur, dass diese Frauen auch anderen Frauen die Augen und Sinne für das schönste Hobby der Welt öffnen.
Und darauf kommt es letztendlich an.
Wenn wir jetzt beispielsweise Claudia Roth oder Andrea Nahles (sorry Mädels) als Angelbotschafterin da hin stellen würden, würden ja auch wieder alle meckern.
Die Kommentare im Internet möchte ich gerne lesen.
Angeln ist doch bei den meisten Menschen in Deutschland völlig unbekannt.
Hier hat sich das Bild vom Dickbäuchigen Mann, der Bier trinkend im Stuhl sitzt, verfestigt.
Wenn da wegen mir top gestylte Frauen - wegen mir auch sexy- daherkommen und Müllers Liesel vermitteln: hey...Angeln macht Spass-  dann ist doch alles in Ordnung.
Wir leben nun mal in einer Welt, wo sich Aussehen verkauft.
Letztendlich meckert doch auch niemand über die schönen Frauen in der TV Werbung.
Vielleicht hat der Baltische Karpfen Mann ja auch nur ein Problem mit sich selbst.
Sein Taliban Bart und das Basecap gefallen mir schließlich auch nicht.
Vielleicht ist er ja ein ganz netter.
Dennoch denke ich, dass Claudia Darga - mit ihrer Präsenz  und der Petition gegen Peta- mehr für uns Angler getan hat , als Baltikum Karpfen Mann


----------



## rippi (28. August 2019)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> [...] Sie helfen unserem Hobby aus der Schublade der einsiedelnden Hinterwäldler zu kommen. [...]


Aber dieses Image ist doch wünschenswert? Nicht umsonst ist Daryl der beliebteste bei The walking dead.


----------



## Andal (28. August 2019)

Wo der Kuchen nicht so groß ist und viele satt werden wollen, geht es immer so zu. Die "deutsche Karpfenszene" hat wahrlich bald mehr Experten, denn Mitglieder, die sich um irgendwelche Aussagen was scheren. Dementsprechend wird auch handfest gefetzt. Bei den Wallerfischern sieht es teilweise noch schlimmer aus.

Zu Claudia D. kann ich nix sagen, so wenig wie zu dieser gewissen Angel Annie. Nie angesehen, nie angehört, nie sonstwie konsumiert. Dabei wird es auch bleiben. Wenn sie, die Frauen fischen wollen, kein Problem für mich. Aber Babs K. geht einfach für mich nicht. Diese Piepsestimme vertrage ich nicht.


----------



## Tikey0815 (28. August 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> Zitat: Hinterwäldler sind toll und so


Ach, so denkst du ? Jetzt weiß ich auch dein Auftreten einzuschätzen , ähm, lass dich mal Aufklären: NEIN


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. August 2019)

Ich glaube persönlich, das sich hinter diesen Attacken auch Frust und Missgunst verbergen. Es gibt viele tolle Angler, die auch für ihre eigenen Ziele jede Menge an Gas geben, um eine Reichweite zu erlangen und sich durch Kompetenz bemühen, in der Öffentlichkeit anzukommen. Tatsächlich ist ja auch so, das eine Frau durch ein Minimum an Aufwand das Ziel erreicht oder gar bei weitem übertrifft. Da kommt die Nummer "Sex Sells" halt ins Spiel, weil eine Frau natürlich eine ganz andere Position gegenüber der Zielgruppe einnimmt und ihre Waffen dementsprechend gezielt einsetzt. Diese Art von Marketing gibt es in anderen Branchen seit 100 Jahren, beim Angeln kommt es halt etwas später ins Rollen.

Ist ja auch kein Zufall, das sich beim Ablichten des Karpfens die Möpse ins Bild drängen. Die Likes wachsen, die Follower hängen an den Eutern, die Liebesbriefen folgen im Minutentakt. Mit diesem Anstieg der Reichweite kommen die Sponsoren und Verträge. Dort wollen in der Regel viele männliche Karpfenangler ebenfalls hin, für den großen Wurf reicht es dann halt nicht aus. Das ist ne Konkurrenzsituation, die ein Mann in einer von Männern dominierten Konsumgruppe nur schwer Überbrücken kann. Du Ackerst für die gleiche Reichweite um ein Vielfaches, bekommst aber nur 1/3 der Ergebnisse. Diese "Anti-Women" Bewegung bildet sich auf Facebook auch schon eine ganze Weile ab und wird von den kleinen Contenterstellern und Teamanglern häufig angetrieben. Die Hersteller geben sich natürlich auch die Klinke in die Hand, wenn sie eine Ballerina nach der Anderen unter Vertrag nehmen. Am Ende sind das alles feine Marketingzüge.

Die Frauen können einem wiederum leid tun, sie werden auf ihre Optik reduziert, auf ihr Image beschränkt, die Kommentare lesen beinahe wie das Drehbuch am Porno-Set. Die ganze Diskussion ist halt eine von Neid und einem ungerechtigkeitsempfinden gesteuerte Sackgasse. Da kannst du Monate lang Philosophieren.


----------



## Andal (28. August 2019)

Wer übrigens dieser "Baltik Karpfen" ist, entzieht sich auch meiner Kenntnis - den brauchte und brauche ich auch ned.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. August 2019)

Die CarpHunterIN klagt ihrer Nachbarin ihr anglerfrauliches Leid:
" Heute habe ich beim Angeln mit meinem Mann wieder alles falsch gemacht. Zu laut gesprochen, den falschen Köder genommen, zu früh eingeholt, -und mehr gefangen als er ... "


----------



## Meefo 46 (28. August 2019)

Ist zwar nur meine Meinung aber wer mit egal welcher Konkurrenz nicht umgehen kann und meint nur das Aussehen würde Fangen sollte das Angeln aufgeben.
Das das Aussehen bei der Vermarktung auch der eigene Person hilfreich ist steht auch fest.
Und ich sehe auch  lieber eine nette Frau (Dame) die einen Fisch  präsentiert .
Für mich steht fest das auch und gerade Angelnde Frauen mehr für das Ansehen der Angler in der Öffentlichkeit tun könnten .


----------



## gründler (28. August 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ist ja auch kein Zufall, das sich beim Ablichten des Karpfens die Möpse ins Bild drängen. Die Likes wachsen, die Follower hängen an den Eutern, die Liebesbriefen folgen im Minutentakt. .



Wobei zu beobachten ist,das 75c oder d und mehr ,viel mehr likes bekommen wie 75a......


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. August 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> Wobei zu beobachten ist,das 75c oder d und mehr ,viel mehr likes bekommen wie 75a......



Ich hatte eine Gedankenspiel dazu, wollte es aber nicht einfließen lassen . Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, sind Babs K. und Claudia D. auch die Personen (unabhängig des Geschlechtes) mit der größten Followerschaft in Deutschland. Wie lange machen die Damen das schon? Ich habe die beiden nie so intensiv verfolgt und nur auf dem Höhepunkt des Schaffens erlebt.


----------



## knutwuchtig (28. August 2019)

worum geht es den eigentlich ?

ums angeln ,oder um marketing ?

immer wenn ich eine von diesen Carp Huntern sehe wird nebenbei für irgendetwas geworben.
sozusagen das QVC der angelbranche
kaum taucht frau auf, wird gebalzt , gehyped,oder gezetert .

über das kinderlieder singende rosa etwas wurde hier ja schon viel zu viel diskutiert,babs hat auch schon mächtig ihr fett abbekommen und diese draga - kaum hat sie sich medial in scene gesetzt, da heult sie sich schon im fensehen aus !
wie naiv ist die ? oder wie berechnet ?

und alle versuchen halt massiv an werbe verträge zu kommen !

hat das alles überhaupt irgendetwas tatsächlich mit angeln zu tun ?

*NEIN !*
good news, bad news alles scheiß egal, hauptsache es ist mit produkt placement verbunden !!!
die zines finden das gut ,weil abwechslung im ständig wiederkehrenden bilderbrei 
und man buhlt an der stelle auch um werbeanzeigen beim kunden !!

was das andere ,das haarige bierbäuchige , piratentuch tragende pseudo outlaw geschlecht betrifft , die ohne ein lkw voll equipment keinen fisch fängt

wieso packt man nicht alle an einen teich ,macht einen zaun drum und bestellt RTL?
ich wette der harry wijnford will sofort auch da rein


----------



## gründler (28. August 2019)

Soweit ich weiß Angeln beide seit frühster Kindheit.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. August 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß Angeln beide seit frühster Kindheit.



Ich meinte Medial. Bei Matze Koch hatte ich das Gefühl die Filme auf Videokassette erlebt zu haben (übertrieben dargestellt), die beiden Damen kommen mir erst die letzten 5 Jahre in den Sinn.


----------



## Deep Down (28. August 2019)

Toll wenn Frauen angeln und man schaut auch eher und gerne hin!
Neutral kann die "Beziehung" nie sein.  
Am lehrreichsten dabei ist aber das unterschiedliche Angebiedere der likenden und postenden Männerwelt! 
Vom blind-glühenden Verehrer bis zum eifersüchtig unerhört Verschmähten ist die gesamte von ihrem XY-Chromosomensatzes getriebene Palette ungehemmt dabei!  

In Anbetracht dieses Verhaltens wird mir jedenfalls regelmässig schlecht!

Auch kein Wunder, dass der Zulauf finanziell vermarktet wird! Die Leute generieren ihn ja selbst!


----------



## Tikey0815 (28. August 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ist ja auch kein Zufall, das sich beim Ablichten des Karpfens die Möpse ins Bild drängen. Die Likes wachsen, die Follower hängen an den Eutern, die Liebesbriefen folgen im Minutentakt. Mit diesem Anstieg der Reichweite kommen die Sponsoren und Verträge. Die ganze Diskussion ist halt eine von Neid und einem ungerechtigkeitsempfinden gesteuerte Sackgasse. Da kannst du Monate lang Philosophieren.


Wir leben halt in einer Clickbait Welt, da muss man halt mit Content und Qualität gegen anstinken, denke du bist da schon auf einem guten weg. Aber das sich hübsche Frauen nun wegen dieser Crux outfittechnisch zuhängen fände ich auch nicht gut, diejenigen die nur mit ihren optischen Reizen auf die Jagt gehen, kommen in der regel auch nicht weit.


----------



## Minimax (28. August 2019)

Ich habe mich vor einigen Tagen schon sehr im Lindenbergthread über diesen Facebookpost von Baltic Carp geärgert. Das bestürzende war für mich nicht der deutliche Misogynismus -das ist leider so, gerade in einem Hobby/Feld welches traditionell Männerdominiert ist, und zwar überwiegend von handfesten Kerlen, sondern vielmehr
das der Poster so jung ist- solche Aussagen würde man doch eher bei etwas sauriermässigen Altherren verorten- und dort auch leichter akzeptieren können, allein schon im Hinblick auf die Demographie. Man sieht aber, das sich diese frauenfeindliche Haltung fortpflanzt. In diesem Falle (Teamangler) spielt natürlich noch ein gewisser Konkurrenzdruck mit hinein.
Das Muster der "anglerischen Frauenfeindlichkeit" ist übrigens das gleiche wie in jedem Lebensbereich seit dem Beginn der Emanzipation und zeugt nur von einer oberflächlichen Akzeptanz: "Ja Bitte, gerne mehr Frauen in diesem oder jenem Bereich, aber dann sollen sie sich gefälligst benehmen/aussehen/handeln wie wir Männer" ...und damit nach unseren Regeln spielen, damit wir Männer die Diskurshoheit behalten und das Machtgefälle perpetuiert wird. 
Die zweite Variante ist, Frauen Zugang zu erlauben, wenn Sie sich nicht als Männer tarnen, sondern eben Schemata erfüllen, die auf männlichen Fantasien beruhen- So haben wir die Tussi/Barbie als Typ geschaffen und können auch ganz gut damit leben. Hauptsache sie entwickeln keinen eigenen Zugang oder Umgang mit einem Sachverhalt der sich unserer Kontrolle entzieht.

Also, ja gerne Frauen als kleine Männer, oder auch gerne als männliche Fantasie- Hauptsache Sie spielen nach unseren Regeln und bleiben die Unterlegenen. AM besten aber, sie halten sich ganz raus: "Ich hab nichts gegen Frauen in..(beliebiges Themenfeld)" ja, riochtig, aber für Frauen auch nichts.

Andererseits: 
-Es gibt immer mehr prominente Anglerinnen die auch die junge Generation und besonders Mädchen ansprechen, coole Sache, je mehr desto besser, und je mehr sich männliche Angler über sie ärgern, desto richtiger machen sie ihr Ding.
-Das erste deutschsprachige Buch über Anglerinnen ist erschienen, zwar kein grosser Wurf, aber gut zu lesen und ein wichtiges Zeichen
-Hier im Anglerboard ist der Anteil an schmierigem Altherrenhumor deutlich zurückgegangen, was ich als sehr wohltuend empfinde, Hut ab grade an die älteren Boardies, die sich dahingehend gewandelt haben.

… und erst Gestern haben mir zwei eifrige Jungangler meine Lieblingsstelle vor der Nase weggeschnappt: SIehe da, es waren beides _Anglerinnen- _was mich gefreut hat (Ich hoffe die beiden fangen mir nicht meine Döbel weg, egal welches Geschlecht sie haben)

es gibt also Hoffnung, schätze ich,
hG
Minimax


----------



## Andal (28. August 2019)

Die erste Frau, die ich als Anglerin kennen lernte, war, wer hätte es bei meinem Alter von 4 Jahren geraten, meine Mutter. Die war seinerzeit aber auch dann mehr damit beschäftigt, dass ich nicht vom Steg aus ins Wasser plumpste, oder mich sonstiges Unheil ansprang. Warum insgesamt vergleichsweise so wenige Frauen fischen, sollte man vielleicht besser die Frauen fragen, die (noch) nicht angeln gehen.

Wir sollten uns daher die nächsten Tage etwas Kaffeesatz zusammenparen und die Kristallkugeln polieren - zwecks Voraussagen. Aber ich sag euch gleich eins: Prognosä sähr schwär ... besonders fir Zukunft!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. August 2019)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Wir leben halt in einer Clickbait Welt, da muss man halt mit Content und Qualität gegen anstinken, denke du bist da schon auf einem guten weg. Aber das sich hübsche Frauen nun wegen dieser Crux outfittechnisch zuhängen fände ich auch nicht gut, diejenigen die nur mit ihren optischen Reizen auf die Jagt gehen, kommen in der regel auch nicht weit.



Das meinte ich auch damit, als ich von "Philosophieren" geschrieben hatte. Es ist ja auch so, das unter den Frauen nicht jede diesen Weg einschlägt und den Erfolg für sich Verbuchen kann. Du brauchst schon Kompetenz und auch die richtige Strategie. Dieser Mischmasch aus Marketing, Fischporno, aber auch solider virtueller Wertarbeit ist schwer zu trennen. Mir fallen auch nur 3 weibliche Angler mit einer größeren Präsenz ein, in einer nach wie vor von Männern dominierten Branche.

Ich meine mal: Ich würde mich über viele angelnde Frauen freuen und es wäre schön, beim Feedern auf mal ne pinke Feederrute neben mir sitzen zu sehen (Klischee). Dieses Zickentum und der Neid sind ja ein generelles, über die Geschlechter hinaus bestehendes Problem.


----------



## exstralsunder (28. August 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> Wobei zu beobachten ist,das 75c oder d und mehr ,viel mehr likes bekommen wie 75a......



Was auch nur logisch ist.
Schon in der Steinzeit suchte sich der Mann seine Partnerin anhand ihres großen Busens aus: Dieser versprach Fruchtbarkeit, worin der Mann starke und gesunde Nachkommen sah. Das Erste, womit wir einen Menschen kennen lernen, ist nun mal das Auge. (Andal mal ausgenommen)
Eben bevor wir einen Menschen hören (Babs mal ausgenommen),berühren oder riechen...sehen wir das Gegenüber.
Ist eben alles evolutionstechnisch bedingt. Deswegen sieht man eben nicht -wie sag ichs?- ähm.., unschöne Frauen in der Werbung oder wegen mir im Porno.
Dennoch sollte man(n) nicht all zuviel Wert auf Äußerlichkeiten bei dem weiblichen Gegenüber legen.
Inzwischen wissen wir ja, dass auch Frauen mit 75 A geradeaus laufen - und sich auch durchaus artikulieren können.


----------



## Minimax (28. August 2019)

exstralsunder schrieb:


> Schon in der Steinzeit suchte sich der Mann seine Partnerin anhand ihres großen Busens aus



Sorry, aber nein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Sorry, aber nein.



Nur wenn nicht genug Großbusige für alle da waren.
Dann eben nach anderen Kriterien.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2019)

Evolutionstheorie dazu:
"Da die menschlichen Brüste durch die Einlagerung höchst unterschiedlicher Mengen Fettgewebes bei verschiedenen Frauen deutlich unterschiedliche Größen haben können, ist eine Evolution der Brüste als Fitness-Signal für Partner sehr wahrscheinlich und legt den Schluss nahe, dass die Hauptfunktion beim Menschen tatsächlich in Richtung der Attraktion von Männern verlagert ist."

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weibliche_Brust#Evolution

Und es funktionert!


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. August 2019)

Es soll doch ein jeder selber entscheiden, was, wen und wie er beim Angeln jemanden sehen oder nicht sehen möchte. Alle Anglerinnen, die ich bisher am Gewässer getroffen habe sahen nicht so aus wie aus Germanys next Topmodel. Und ob einem das Gekichere mancher Anglerinnen auf den Geist geht, es gibt auch viele männliche Angler auf Youtube, wo ich den Ton extrem leise stelle. Und das die sozialen Medien heutzutage einen hohen Stellenwert in der Werbung haben, der eine braucht sowas, der andere nicht. Es ist halt so, Klicks regieren das Internet. Ich persönlich kann mir zwar  manche Facebookseiten anschauen, aber angemeldet bin ich dort nicht. Auch nicht bei Twitter und wie der Rest sich schimpft.


Auf jeden Fall kann man feststellen, Frauen können das Angeln bereichern oder zu totalen Chaos führen, meistens jedoch findet ersteres statt. Und wenn man sich dann über leichtbekleidete Anglerinnen aufregen sollte, warum haben wir Angler den das Bild in der Bevölkerung; dichbäuchig, trinkfest, usw.  Gut, wenn es heiß ist am Ufer sollte man sich etwas entkleiden, ich habe aber noch nie eine Frau im BH, Bikinioberteil oder nacktem Oberkörper beim Angeln gesehen. Früher gab es keine Frauen in vielen Vereinen, heute ist es eben anders.

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es keine große Frauenfeindlichkeit unter ANGLERN;  gesunder Ergeiz sollte erlaubt sein.


----------



## Minimax (28. August 2019)

@Professor Tinca : Mir gings da garnicht so sehr um die Busenfrage, sondern um die Annahme das "der Mann" (Wer ist der Kerl überhaupt?) sich "schon in der Steinzeit" (also immer) die Frau aussucht. Das ist durch nichts belegt. 
Partnerwahl durch die Partner ist eine Errungenschaft der Moderne. In traditionellen Gemeinschaften bzw. technologisch primitiven Kulturen werden Partner in der Regel von den Exponenten der Gemeinschaft füreinander bestimmt bzw. zugelassen, da gibt's kaum Wahlmöglichkeiten für das Individuum, Männlein oder Weiblein.


----------



## Andal (28. August 2019)

Offensichtlich wirkt das Gesäß und vor allem dessen Größe auf den Menschen des Anthropozäns immer noch gleich, wie im Neolithikum. Man erblickt auf den Straßen deutlich mehr Weibchen mit gewaltigen Hinterteilen, die Kinderwägen schieben, denn heisse Püppchen mit ausladenden Oberweiten!


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. August 2019)

Was ihr alles beobachtet 
Also doch eine klassich klischebestätigende Männerwelt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Partnerwahl durch die Partner ist eine Errungenschaft der Moderne. In traditionellen Gemeinschaften bzw. technologisch primitiven Kulturen werden Partner in der Regel von den Exponenten der Gemeinschaft füreinander bestimmt bzw. zugelassen, da gibt's kaum Wahlmöglichkeiten für das Individuum, Männlein oder Weiblein.




Da hast du natürlich recht.

Mir ging es um die Anziehungskraft der weiblichen Optik und die dadurch generierten Klicks bei FB, Millionen Follower usw.....
Darum ging es ja ursprünglich und nicht Partnersuche.

Bei FB kann der Mann frei wählen wem er folgt(-die Frau natürlich auch-) und da kommt die Optik ins Spiel.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. August 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach gibt es keine große Frauenfeindlichkeit unter ANGLERN;  gesunder Ergeiz sollte erlaubt sein.



Stell dir vor, es gäbe eine "Stefanie Seuß", wie würde ihre Reichweite im Vergleich zum männlichen Gegenpart in der Gegenwart wohl aussehen? Ich denke daher rührt auch der Missmut der männlichen Kollegen in der Branche.


----------



## Tikey0815 (28. August 2019)

Oioioi...wie sich hier die Eggschperten unterhalten, kontrovers wie immer  Danke für die Schmunzelmomente


----------



## Andal (28. August 2019)

Was man bei den genannten Frauen halt auch nicht übersehen darf. Sie wurden ganz gezielt aus dem Hut gezaubert. Sie waren plötzlich da und wurden als wundertätige Überanglerinnen beworben. Ich bezweifle damit ganz und gar nicht ihre Kompetenzen, aber ich hinterfrage das wirkliche Interesse der Firmen, die sie installiert haben!


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2019)

Die Firmen sind mir mal völlig egal.
Ich kauf doch nix weil ne Frau(oder ein Mann) damit angelt.

Dass die Damen eine sich bietende Gelegenheit beim Schopfe gepackt haben , kann man ihnen ja nun nicht nachteilig anrechnen.
Hätte wohl auch jeder Mann gemacht.


----------



## Minimax (28. August 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Sie wurden ganz gezielt aus dem Hut gezaubert. Sie waren plötzlich da und wurden als wundertätige Überanglerinnen beworben. Ich bezweifle damit ganz und gar nicht ihre Kompetenzen, aber ich hinterfrage das wirkliche Interesse der Firmen, die sie installiert haben!



Da gebe ich Dir recht: Das trifft aber auch auf ihre männlichen Pendants zu- unsere Teamangler etc. sind natürlich auch Litfasssäulen, Werbeträger -innen im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Aber das ja auch nicht erst seit gestern oder dem Internetzeitalter.

Aber im vorliegenden Fall ist ja das pikante, dass Baltic Crap in einer offenbar auch ökonomischen Konkurrenzsituation die "Tussikarte" spielt- und sich eben ausgerechnet hat, wohl nicht ganz zu unrecht, damit auf Akzeptanz und Beifall in der Szene zu stossen. Damit wäre ja praktisch schon die ANtwort zur Titelfrage gegeben.


----------



## Andal (28. August 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Firmen sind mir mal völlig egal.
> Ich kauf doch nix weil ne Frau(oder ein Mann) damit angelt.
> 
> Dass die Damen eine sich bietende Gelegenheit beim Schopfe gepackt haben , kann man ihnen ja nun nicht nachteilig anrechnen.
> Hätte wohl auch jeder Mann gemacht.


Aber sehr viele Kunden sind dafür offensichtlich enorm empfänglich. Sonst würde man auf Seite der Firmen dafür keinen einzigen Cent aufbringen!


----------



## Kochtopf (28. August 2019)

Wenn ich gucke wie hier Frauen behandelt werden (das schließt sowohl Opas misogyne Erruptionen als auch das 'Frischfleisch!' Getue der noch errektionsfähigen Boardies  ein) kann ich die Überschrift nur bestätigen. Unser Verein hat zwei weibliche Mitglieder und eine davon ist quasi reingeboren... ich habe noch nie gehört, dass sich über fachliches ausgetauscht wurde sondern das 'mäusken' ist immer 'lecker' aber redet 'mist', die Medien schlachten alles sehr undifferenziert aus (Anni angelt und das pinke boot)...
Alles in allem sind wir Angler ein Haufen missmutiger Alter männer


----------



## Andal (28. August 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Da gebe ich Dir recht: Das trifft aber auch auf ihre männlichen Pendants zu- unsere Teamangler etc. sind natürlich auch Litfasssäulen, Werbeträger -innen im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Aber das ja auch nicht erst seit gestern oder dem Internetzeitalter.


Ja klar. Alle m. w, d (die wo es nicht so genau wissen) sind im Grunde genommen alle nur Werbe-Huren!


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. August 2019)

Wenn die "Stefanie" dann wie Heidi Klum aussieht und auch noch passende Fische fängt, wer hat dann das Problem. Ich, wenn meine Holde dahinter kommt das ich mir nur noch die Fotos mit den Doppel-D Modellen anschaue und nicht mehr MK. Doch weiß ich was du meinst, es ist schon einfacher, mit Fraulichkeit zu werben. Und das dann diejenigen missmutig sind, die sich ihre Klicks mühsam erarbeiten müssen, kann ich auch verstehen.  Doch heutzutage wird doch im Internet so vieles so schnell hoch stilisiert, wer würde das nicht ausnutzen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Aber sehr viele Kunden sind dafür offensichtlich enorm empfänglich. Sonst würde man auf Seite der Firmen dafür keinen einzigen Cent aufbringen!




Ein altes Sprichwort - woran sich die Firmen anscheinend orientieren - sagt schon:
"Jeden Tag steht ein Dummer auf. Man muss ihn nur finden."

Und sie finden ihn!
Und er ist nicht allein!


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn ich gucke wie hier Frauen behandelt werden ...........als auch das 'Frischfleisch!' *Getue der noch errektionsfähigen Boardies  ..............*



Dass dir als Außenstehendem sowas auffällt. 

duckundwech....


----------



## Kochtopf (28. August 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dass dir als Außenstehendem sowas auffällt.
> 
> duckundwech....


Ich muss jetzt leider so ehrlich sein: es lag nur an dir


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. August 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Da gebe ich Dir recht: Das trifft aber auch auf ihre männlichen Pendants zu- unsere Teamangler etc. sind natürlich auch Litfasssäulen, Werbeträger -innen im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Aber das ja auch nicht erst seit gestern oder dem Internetzeitalter.



Es würde auch keinen Sinn ergeben, einen Teamangler zu installieren, wenn er nicht die Produkte der Firma vertritt. Ein Vorweg-Staubsauger Onkel rennt wohl auch nicht von Tür zu Tür, ohne das eigene Sortiment an den Mann bringen zu wollen.



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn die "Stefanie" dann wie Heidi Klum aussieht und auch noch passende Fische fängt, wer hat dann das Problem. Ich, wenn meine Holde dahinter kommt das ich mir nur noch die Fotos mit den Doppel-D Modellen anschaue und nicht mehr MK. Doch weiß ich was du meinst, es ist schon einfacher, mit Fraulichkeit zu werben. Und das dann diejenigen missmutig sind, die sich ihre Klicks mühsam erarbeiten müssen, kann ich auch verstehen.  Doch heutzutage wird doch im Internet so vieles so schnell hoch stilisiert, wenn würde das nicht ausnutzen?



Ich bin gelernter Kaufmann und weiß um die Macht der Werbung und die Macht um das Geschlecht. In meinen jungen, sehr athletischen Jahren (Bankdrücker, 170 Kilogramm) war ich der Anlaufpunkt Nummer 1 für die Kätzchen der Stadt, wenn es um Unterwäsche und "Titulierung" ging (BH im Sprachgebrauch der Ü50ger Weibchen). Meine Kollegen fanden das auch nicht Dufte, wenn ich im Trinkgeld ersoffen bin. Klingt Banal, es war aber eine ähnliche Situation.

Ähnliches erlebst du in der Berufswelt immer wieder. Eine hübsche Frau wird den Job an der Tankestelle immer bevorzugt bekommen, genauso wie im Herrengeschäft für Bekleidung. Das ist keineswegs Neu, nur in der Angelbranche jetzt im Kommen. Am Ende setzt sich aber immer die Kompetenz durch, die Likes auf Facebook bringen das Essen auch nicht auf den Tisch. Erfolgreiche Blogger/Angler, die von ihrem Handeln leben können, gibt es wie viele in Deutschland?


----------



## Tikey0815 (28. August 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dass dir als Außenstehendem sowas auffällt.
> 
> duckundwech....


mit einer PIN ist alles möglich


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> In meinen jungen,.... Jahren (Bankdrücker, 170 Kilogramm)



Und wieviel Gewicht hast geschafft?


----------



## Kochtopf (28. August 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und wieviel Gewicht hast geschafft?


Big King XXL Menü mit cola


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. August 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und wieviel Gewicht hast geschafft?



30 Kilogramm, 4 Wiederholungen, 4 Sätze. Du Arschloch.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2019)

ick fall vom Hocker.......


----------



## Tikey0815 (28. August 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> 30 Kilogramm, 4 Wiederholungen, 4 Sätze. Du Arschloch.


Big King XXL Menü mit cola in 4 Wiederholungen und 4 Sätzen hätt ich auch geschafft......wollte nur nicht bei 170KG enden


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. August 2019)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Big King XXL Menü mit cola in 4 Wiederholungen und 4 Sätzen hätt ich auch geschafft......wollte nur nicht bei 170KG enden



Die Anglerszene ist definitiv ein von Feindseligkeit geprägtes Milieu!


----------



## Tikey0815 (28. August 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Anglerszene ist definitiv ein von Feindseligkeit geprägtes Milieu!


Willst du mir Futterneid unterstellen ?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. August 2019)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Willst du mir Futterneid unterstellen ?



Wir können vom gleichen Topf naschen!


----------



## Tikey0815 (28. August 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wir können vom gleichen Topf naschen!


Ach du mein schnuckeliges Schatzipupsimausi  Erfüllst mein Herz mit freude


----------



## Andal (28. August 2019)

Wobei ich es ja ausdrücklich begrüße, dass die männlichen Werbetreibenden nicht auch auf die Idee kommen und ihre Produkte über körperliche Reize anzupreisen. Stell es euch nur kurz vor, wie das käme, wenn ein XY plötzlich seine neue Zanderpeitsche nur im Leopardentanga angetan präsentieren würde. Brrr...!


----------



## gründler (28. August 2019)

Solange FF noch in Schneetarn an der Elbe hockt mitten im Sommer....solange trag ich String auf der Rive......


----------



## Minimax (28. August 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Eine hübsche Frau wird den Job an der Tankestelle immer bevorzugt bekommen, genauso wie im Herrengeschäft für Bekleidung. Das ist keineswegs Neu, nur in der Angelbranche jetzt im Kommen.



Hier zeigt sich auch unser Androzentrismus: Wenn vermehrt hübsche Werbeanglerinnen von den Firmen ins Rennen geschickt werden, vermuten wir erstmal automatisch das wir männlichen Angler das Ziel der Werbung sind.
Kanns nicht auch so sein, dass die Firmen versuchen ein ganz neues Marktsegment zu erobern, nämlich die jungen Frauen, und dazu (ihrer Meinung nach) sympathische Rollenmodelle und Identifikationsfiguren in Form der Werbeanglerinnen anbieten?

An uns Säcke haben die ja schon jedes Fitzelchen Tackle verkloppt, und wir kaufen munter weiter, solange sie uns ehrliche karobehemdete Kumpeltypen mit Dreitagebart und Riesenfängen (genau das, was wir sein wollen) präsentieren.
Die Teamanglerinnen sollen die noch fehlende weibliche Kundschaft erschliessen, 50% der Bevölkerung gibt kein Geld für Tackle aus, das muss ein unertträglicher Zustand für die Hersteller sein.

Aber diese ökonomischen Ziele arbeiten nicht nur den Firmen in die Tasche, sondern auch der Akzeptanz für Anglerinnen in die Hand: Wer zahlt, dem hört man auch zu- so liefs auch schon in anderen Gesellschaftlichen Zusammenhängen.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. August 2019)

Hallo,

ich würde ja gern mitdiskutieren, aber ich kenne mich da nicht mehr so aus, geht schon bein den BH-Größen an, die hatten zu meiner Zeit (bin ü70) auch andere Bezeichnungen.
Ich war mal in einem Gasthof in Österreich zum Fliegenfischen. Abends sagte die Wirtin zu den etwa 10 anwesenden Fischern, dass eine Fliegenfischerin angekommen sei. Von Erstaunen bis Entsetzen waren alle Gesichtsausdrücke vorhanden. Alle warteten gespannt auf das Erscheinen der Fischer-Maid. Als diese dann die Treppe, in den Gastraum herunterkam wurde sie angestarrt wie das berühmte Mondkalb. Muss für die Frau (Mittdreissigerin, nicht unattraktiv) echt blöd gewesen sein. Sie stand herum und schaute sich um, wo sie sich wohl am beste hinsetzte. Mein alter Fischerfreund rettete die Situation für sie und lud sie an unseren Tisch ein. Die Situation entspannte sich, allerdings wurde dann meinem Freund unterstellt, dass er vielleicht noch andere Absichten alls das Fischen hatte.
Als sie nach zwei Tagen zu einem Bergsee hochwollte (den Weg dorthin zu finden war nicht ganz problemlos), da rissen sich einige darum, ihr den Weg zu zeigen und sie auch beim Fischen zu beraten. Mein Freund riss sich nicht darum, aber er wurde dazu erkoren.
Ich erinner mich noch, als die Wirtin zu mir sagte: "siehst L..... wir haben mehr Auerhähne da".


Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. August 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Hier zeigt sich auch unser Androzentrismus: Wenn vermehrt hübsche Werbeanglerinnen von den Firmen ins Rennen geschickt werden, vermuten wir erstmal automatisch das wir männlichen Angler das Ziel der Werbung sind.
> Kanns nicht auch so sein, dass die Firmen versuchen ein ganz neues Marktsegment zu erobern, nämlich die jungen Frauen, und dazu (ihrer Meinung nach) sympathische Rollenmodelle und Identifikationsfiguren in Form der Werbeanglerinnen anbieten?
> 
> An uns Säcke haben die ja schon jedes Fitzelchen Tackle verkloppt, und wir kaufen munter weiter, solange sie uns ehrliche karobehemdete Kumpeltypen mit Dreitagebart und Riesenfängen (genau das, was wir sein wollen) präsentieren.
> ...



Da könntest du recht haben. Und dann stell dir vor, 10 mal Topmodell am Ufer und Keschern Ükel; denn nächsten Karpfenrun wirst du mit Sicherheit verpassen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. August 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Hier zeigt sich auch unser Androzentrismus: Wenn vermehrt hübsche Werbeanglerinnen von den Firmen ins Rennen geschickt werden, vermuten wir erstmal automatisch das wir männlichen Angler das Ziel der Werbung sind.
> Kanns nicht auch so sein, dass die Firmen versuchen ein ganz neues Marktsegment zu erobern, nämlich die jungen Frauen, und dazu (ihrer Meinung nach) sympathische Rollenmodelle und Identifikationsfiguren in Form der Werbeanglerinnen anbieten?
> 
> An uns Säcke haben die ja schon jedes Fitzelchen Tackle verkloppt, und wir kaufen munter weiter, solange sie uns ehrliche karobehemdete Kumpeltypen mit Dreitagebart und Riesenfängen (genau das, was wir sein wollen) präsentieren.
> ...



Ich würde nicht ausschließen wollen, das sich die Marketingabteilungen der Hersteller um die neue Zielgruppe Gedanken machen, so Professionell sehe ich die Herrschaften aber nicht aufgestellt. Die Brownings und Matrixe dieser Welt bemühen sich gefühlt, eher den normalen Angler in Zukunft zu erreichen und ihre Nische auch mal zu verlassen, während beim Karpfenangeln der Lifestyle weiter vorangetrieben wird. (Zelt muss schön sein, Bankstick funkeln, Rute nach Rosen Duften, Schlappen nach Nash riechen)

Davon ab, wie intensiv sind die Bemühungen der Großeinkäufer denn in Punkto Werbung? Sie fahren derzeit die Schiene, kostengünstig das Marketing auf die Teamangler umzulagern, von eigener Initiative sehe ich weniger. Zebco macht mit Ovens gerade was, ansonsten? Balzer hat MK und dann? In England sind die gefühlte 100 Jahre weiter, bei uns ist das noch auf dem Level "ich schalte mal ne Werbeanzeige und das Jahresbudget ist dann verbraucht". Die letzte Attacke waren wohl die Kids für das Streetfischen zu motivieren.

Babs wurde glaube ich auch gar nicht in Deutschland berühmt, war nicht eher was mit Wettkämpfen in den USA? Irgendwie so fing das doch an?


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. August 2019)

Irgendwie glaube ich, dass ihr in euren Vereinen oder auch an euren Gewässern keine mitangelnden Frauen habt .. die angelnde Frau als Phantasie anregendes unbekanntes Wesen mangels Erfahrung ....

Glaubt mir, das ist in der Realität so unspektakulär als wenn ihr Tram fahrt zusammen mit Frauen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (28. August 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Wobei ich es ja ausdrücklich begrüße, dass die männlichen Werbetreibenden nicht auch auf die Idee kommen und ihre Produkte über körperliche Reize anzupreisen. Stell es euch nur kurz vor, wie das käme, wenn ein XY plötzlich seine neue Zanderpeitsche nur im Leopardentanga angetan präsentieren würde. Brrr...!



Hilfee!!!!! KOPFKINO


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (28. August 2019)

Ob nun Mann oder Frau angelt ist mir völlig egal. An einigen Kommentaren im Artikel ist aber auch teils ein wenig Wahrheit dran, wenn man ehrlich ist. Ist aber auch in anderen Szenen so...


----------



## Dorschbremse (28. August 2019)

Es ist mir ziemlich Wurst, wenn "Frau" Kfz-Schlosser /Dachdecker oder mitfeiernder Fußballfan im Stadion ist (wird) - ich halte solche Damen für enthusiastisch, offen und charakterstark....

Angeln-nun ja - da hat man ja zwangsläufig Kontakt mit Matschpampe, Glitsch und Innereien..... Da isses schon von Vorteil, wenn Muttern ihrem Töchterchen nicht zuviel von "Spinnen, Mäuse etc sind was zum Kreischen" mitgegeben hat.....

Als Jugendlicher hab ich schon die eine oder andere Freundin fürs Angeln begeistern können - meine Exfrau war auf Kutter und im Norgeurlaub gerne mit von der Partie.... und meine neue LAP nehm ich nächsten Monat mit hoch nach Nautnes 

So what?


----------



## Kochtopf (28. August 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Als Jugendlicher hab ich schon die eine oder andere Freundin fürs Angeln begeistern können - meine Exfrau war auf Kutter und im Norgeurlaub gerne mit von der Partie.... und meine neue LAP nehm ich nächsten Monat mit hoch nach Nautnes
> 
> So what?


Jemand muss ja auch auf dich acht geben!


----------



## Dorschbremse (28. August 2019)

Acht? - Unter einem Dutzend läuft bei mir nix


----------



## knutwuchtig (28. August 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Wobei ich es ja ausdrücklich begrüße, dass die männlichen Werbetreibenden nicht auch auf die Idee kommen und ihre Produkte über körperliche Reize anzupreisen. Stell es euch nur kurz vor, wie das käme, wenn ein XY plötzlich seine neue Zanderpeitsche nur im Leopardentanga angetan präsentieren würde. Brrr...!


wenn sein yx pedant das im tanga machen würde , wäre der optische reiz auch nicht besser


----------



## Dorschbremse (28. August 2019)

Nu seid doch mal so lieb und denkt an die armen Leute die mit zuviel Phantasie gesegnet sind..... 

Verdammte Kagge, ich werd das Bild von MK im Mankini nicht los!


----------



## Gummiadler (28. August 2019)

Ich versteh den ganzen Bohei nicht! Meine Frau angelt. Na und? Mal fängt sie die Größeren, mal ich... 

Und wenn ihr mit der Anglerei bzw. Werbung für diverse Hersteller Geld verdienen könntet, dann würden das ca. 99,5% von euch auch machen!

Wie weit die betreffende Person ihren Körper prostituiert, muss der- oder diejenige selbst wissen.
Wenn Frau ansehnliche Kurven hat und ihre Hupen mit vorgehaltenem Karpfen, Waller oder meinetwegen auch Rotauge ablichten lässt, dann ist das doch voll legitim.
Optische Reize locken immer, schon seit tausenden von Jahren. Wissen wir Angler doch. 

Mich freut die rege Betätigung in diesem Thread!
Endlich mal wieder was los im Anglerboard.


----------



## Gummiadler (28. August 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Nu seid doch mal so lieb und denkt an die armen Leute die mit zuviel Phantasie gesegnet sind.....
> 
> Verdammte Kagge, ich werd das Bild von MK im Mankini nicht los!



Kai, viel schlimmer ist das Bild von V.W. der im Boratkostüm seinen nächsten Zander präsentiert! 
Könnte zur spontanen Erblindung führen...


----------



## Tikey0815 (28. August 2019)

Gummiadler schrieb:


> Ich versteh den ganzen Bohei nicht! Meine Frau angelt. Na und? Mal fängt sie die Größeren, mal ich...
> 
> 
> Mich freut die rege Betätigung in diesem Thread!
> Endlich mal wieder was los im Anglerboard.


Meine Holde hat mich herausgefordert  und will demnächst im Dänemark Urlaub das erste mal mit Angeln .....um mir zu zeigen wie man Fisch fängt  Ich bin sowas von gespannt


----------



## knutwuchtig (28. August 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Was man bei den genannten Frauen halt auch nicht übersehen darf. Sie wurden ganz gezielt aus dem Hut gezaubert. Sie waren plötzlich da und wurden als wundertätige Überanglerinnen beworben. Ich bezweifle damit ganz und gar nicht ihre Kompetenzen, aber ich hinterfrage das wirkliche Interesse der Firmen, die sie installiert haben!



jep die frage muß man sich als aller erstes stellen !

wenn man dann die medienauftritte ansieht , das stellt man fest wie grundsätzlich kommerziell alles ausgerichtet ist !
erste dickfische aus dem asiatischen angelpuff
dann auch schon die ersten product placements outdoor grill , auto  usw 
angelzines haben sich laufend um die berichte gerissen , obwohl  die frau auch nix neues in der angelwelt erfunden hat 
das ganze ist von vorn bis hinten als mediale werbe plattform ausgerichtet

sozusagen als schuppiger influencer

die stetig wachsende kommerzialisierung , geht mir so richtig richtig auf den keks.!

das bedeutet dann auch für die gefangenen fische nix gutes .
die werden garantiert so lange verbotenerweise gehältet , bis das equipment steht, das richtige licht vorhanden ist und man selbst vorzeigbar ist.
und wofür ?

kohle!


----------



## Dorschbremse (28. August 2019)

Möönsch Digga - Mankini ist das Boratkostüm!


----------



## Gummiadler (28. August 2019)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Meine Holde hat mich herausgefordert  und will demnächst im Dänemark Urlaub das erste mal mit Angeln .....um mir zu zeigen wie man Fisch fängt  Ich bin sowas von gespannt



Oh, das kann nach hinten los gehen! Überleg dir das gut. Meine Lady hält seit Jahren den Dorschrekord der Familie. Und das ist nicht so leicht, das wieder zu knacken... Und da können die Mädels dann ganz schön drauf rumreiten. Biestig und zickig!!! 
Dabei war ich es, der sie zum Angeln gebracht hat.


----------



## knutwuchtig (28. August 2019)

warum wird Moni Koch nicht gehyped ? die kann angeln, die fängt auch für ihren männe den einen oder anderen vorzeige fisch ! ,
mit der kamera kann sie umgehen und sie bringt alles mit was frau drauf haben muß um am wasser erfolgreich zu sein !

warum stürzt sich denn nicht das  R+R team  und die werbetreibenden medial auf die frau !

passt die nicht auf seite 1 ? zu wenig lack auf den fingern ?


----------



## Gummiadler (28. August 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> jep die frage muß man sich als aller erstes stellen !
> 
> wenn man dann die medienauftritte ansieht , das stellt man fest wie grundsätzlich kommerziell alles ausgerichtet ist !
> erste dickfische aus dem asiatischen angelpuff
> ...



Zwei Fragen:

*- Wurden Fische nicht schon immer gehältert?*

Ist halt ein Ding, *WIE*.  Klar, in manchen Bundesländern ist es nicht mehr erlaubt, doch das Hältern ist nicht bundeseinhaeitlich geregelt.
Gemaht wird's trotzdem. Und meist von Männern! Ich sprech mich da nicht frei von.

*- Würdest du das Geld nicht nehmen, wenn du mit der Angelei Geld verdienen könntest?
*
Ganz ehrlich. Ich glaube *NEIN! *Denn ich würd's auch machen.

Nimm es mir nicht krumm, aber dein Post hört sich schon bissele neidisch an.


----------



## Gummiadler (28. August 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Möönsch Digga - Mankini ist das Boratkostüm!



Hase, ich weiß! Wollte nur nicht Mankini wiederholen.


----------



## angler1996 (28. August 2019)

mal so
ich kenn weder die Damen noch die Herren, die sich  Szene nennen und meinen uns mit ihren "Erkenntnissen und Neuerungen" beglücken zu müssen.
Wir schreiben das Jahr 2019 -die Einführung des Wahlrechst für Frauen liegt länger zurück als die meißten hier alt sind. Ich bin verheiratet seit naja fast auch
so lange;-)) , die Dame meiner Wahl hat seit ca. 20 Jahren einen Angelschein auf der Basis einer bestanden Prüfung im ersten Anlauf mit voller Punktzahl. Soweit so gut . am Sonntag hat se uff de schnelle mal Uralub in 2020 gebucht -nach paar Jahren wieder am Hvide Sande April- was - Hering ich kenne meine Aufgabe Heringe abhaken und verarbeiten;  Heringe selber fangen- ne -ich geh abends in die Brandung( alleine).

Gut , leichter Abweicher vom Thema, nur so einfach ist  die Welt.

Deshalb stelle ich mir manchmal die Frage  zu den handelnden Personen in der sogenannten Szene - sind das überhaupt noch Angler?
Oder sind das Gewerbetreibende, die ein Gewerbe ausüben- dem Verkauf von Angelgerät aller Art; die Exposé über eine Bruchbude geschrieben haben und uns darin die Welt schön reden, welchen Ertrag wir damit erzielen könnten und das wir dieses oder jenes kaufen müssen/sollen.
Ich fühle mich da in keinster Weise zu gehörig, so einige Beispiele der galaktischen Art geisterten ja auch in den vergangenen Jahren  hier durch Board.
Derartige Sprachweise und Wortgebrauch macht das Zugehörigkeitsgefühl nicht stärker.


----------



## Andal (28. August 2019)

Gummiadler schrieb:


> *Würdest du das Geld nicht nehmen, wenn du mit der Angelei Geld verdienen könntest?*


Wer das Geld, oder geldwerte Leistungen, annimmt, der macht sich zum Knecht, um es einmal höflich auszudrücken. Wess' Brot man frisst, dess' Lied man singt. Einfach eine Tatsache!

Und wenn man sein Hobby zum Beruf macht, dann opfert man es auf obskuren Altären!

Beides sind Erfahrungen, die ich selber gemacht habe. Entweder betreibt man den Job nur halbherzig und wird über kurz oder lang damit aufhören, oder man wird zu vollkommenen Hure seiner Herren.


----------



## knutwuchtig (28. August 2019)

lol

naive einstellung  und moralisch auch nicht einwandfrei !
aber es hat schon immer leute gegeben , die für geld alles machen! sogar am bahnhof stehen.

ich hab einen super  job , ich muß meiner kohle nicht hinterher rennen .
du darfst nicht vergessen, das es nicht nur ein paar netter bildchen bedarf um sich mit angeln den lebensunterhalt zu sichern !
da geht nix ohne knebelverträge 

deinen freien willen und deine persönlichkeit kannst du an der kasse abgeben


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. August 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> lol
> 
> naive einstellung  und moralisch auch nicht einwandfrei !
> aber es hat schon immer leute gegeben , die für geld alles machen! sogar am bahnhof stehen.
> ...



Gilt für jeden Beruf im Handel oder der Arbeitswelt. Du sitzt zwischen den Stühlen der Unternehmensleitung und der Kundschaft und darfst wirklich alles über dich ergehen lassen. Von der Beschwerde wegen Husten, weil du Erkältest bist oder weil du schwitzt, wegen der hohen Temperaturen. Die fehlende Klimaanlage, um die Betriebskosten niedrig zu halten, sieht keiner. Das du Krank arbeiten musst, wegen des geringen Personalstands, ist auch nicht von Belang. Diese Scheisse findet nicht nur in der Angelbranche statt, sondern im alltäglichen Leben. Du hast einen Chef, musst die Kunden befriedigen und den Umsatz sichern. Das gilt nicht nur für Darga, sondern auch für Dustin an der Theke, Kevin an der Kasse oder Heinz im Service.

Den freien Willen gibst du immer mit deinem Vertrag ab, hast du denn keinen Unterschrieben? Schon komisch, als ob das AB immer voll von unabhängigen, konsumfreien Menschen wäre.


----------



## Gummiadler (28. August 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Wer das Geld, oder geldwerte Leistungen, annimmt, der macht sich zum Knecht, um es einmal höflich auszudrücken. Wess' Brot man frisst, dess' Lied man singt. Einfach eine Tatsache!
> 
> Und wenn man sein Hobby zum Beruf macht, dann opfert man es auf obskuren Altären!
> 
> Beides sind Erfahrungen, die ich selber gemacht habe. Entweder betreibt man den Job nur halbherzig und wird über kurz oder lang damit aufhören, oder man wird zu vollkommenen Hure seiner Herren.



Autsch, das tut aber jetzt jedem ehrlich arbeitenden Menschlein weh!


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. August 2019)

Was ist eigentlich ein Baltischer Karpfen?


----------



## Barsch-Erna (28. August 2019)

Also ich habe unterschiedliche Erfahrungen gemacht. Meistens wird man als Frau sowieso nicht als Konkurrent angesehen. Eher belächelt ( meine Erfahrung )..aber fängt man doch, und auch nicht den kleinsten Fisch, kann die zunächst positive Stimmung kippen. Mir selbst ist es passiert, dass an einer gut frequentierten Stelle ich als Einzige (und dazu einzige Frau) versehentlich Glück hatte, aber niemand hat positiv reagiert, sondern es eher mit männlicher Ironie versehen.. Aber wie das so ist im Leben gibt es nette und weniger nette Leute. Dies lässt aber keinen Rückschluss auf die gesamte Szene zu.
Habe gleichwertig tolle und gruselige Angler erlebt. Daher nein: Als Frau empfinde ich die Szene nicht grundsätzlich als frauenfeindlich.

Die Damen in der Szene empfinde ich auch wie Einige hier als vermarktet und to much sex, aber sex sells und ist ok so. Wäre aber kein Vorbild für mich persönlich, wobei ich dennoch die tollen Locations neide, in denen die Damen angeln dürfen. Werde ich als Normalo nie sehen...schade.. 
Trotzdem habe ich Respekt vor der Leistung ( sofern es die Eigene ist!) und vor der Arbeit, die in solchen Videos steckt.
Am Wasser habe ich noch nie bikiniierte Anglerinnen gesehen, vermutlich auch kaum ein anderer. Und überhaupt leider kaum Frauen (auch angezogen nicht).
Da würde ich mir noch mehr Frequenz wünschen, dann könnte man sich einen eigenen Kicherspot suchen und niemanden Männlichem auf den Keks gehen
Am besten wäre es doch, in gegenseitiger Akzeptanz am Spot die besten Methoden zu bequatschen und sich, anstatt den Kopp über Unterschiede zu machen, das gemeinsame Hobby zu genießen


----------



## Andal (28. August 2019)

Gummiadler schrieb:


> Autsch, das tut aber jetzt jedem ehrlich arbeitenden Menschlein weh!


Ist aber die Realität.



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich ein Baltischer Karpfen?


Sprotten mit Soße in der Dose!?


----------



## alexpp (28. August 2019)

In Videos sind mir die genannten Frauen meist zu anstrengend anzuschauen, da ist mir ein Veit Wilde doch deutlich lieber.
Gegen angelnde Frauen habe ich natürlich überhaupt nichts, meine Schwester ist schon mal gerne mit am Feedern.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. August 2019)

Barsch-Erna schrieb:


> Also ich habe unterschiedliche Erfahrungen gemacht. Meistens wird man als Frau sowieso nicht als Konkurrent angesehen. Eher belächelt ( meine Erfahrung )..aber fängt man doch, und auch nicht den kleinsten Fisch, kann die zunächst positive Stimmung kippen. Mir selbst ist es passiert, dass an einer gut frequentierten Stelle ich als Einzige (und dazu einzige Frau) versehentlich Glück hatte, aber niemand hat positiv reagiert, sondern es eher mit männlicher Ironie versehen.. Aber wie das so ist im Leben gibt es nette und weniger nette Leute. Dies lässt aber keinen Rückschluss auf die gesamte Szene zu.
> Habe gleichwertig tolle und gruselige Angler erlebt. Daher nein: Als Frau empfinde ich die Szene nicht grundsätzlich als frauenfeindlich.



Die Probleme, die du schilderst, sind Geschlechterübergreifend anzutreffen. Alphamännchen haben die Angewohnheit, den Erfolg der Anderen unter keinen Umständen zu würdigen. Ich habe so einige Veranstaltungen beim Matchangeln erlebt, da wirkt das Zwitschern am Kischerspot und Lästern noch harmlos. Kaum verlässt jemand die Veranstaltung, gehts schon los:

"Der kann doch nicht Angeln" "War eh nur Glück" "Der hat vorher 8x hier geübt" "Der zieht immer die besseren Lose" "An seiner Stelle fangen die Leute immer" "Ich hab heute nur nicht ernst gemacht" "Wollte mal was testen, sonst hätte ich ihn locker im Sack gehabt" "Füge jedes Argument ein, um die Leistung des Anderen nicht anzuerkennen"

Angler sind gefühlt oft sehr Missgünstig und eher auf den eigenen Vorteil bedacht.


----------



## Georg Baumann (28. August 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> warum wird Moni Koch nicht gehyped ? die kann angeln, die fängt auch für ihren männe den einen oder anderen vorzeige fisch ! ,
> mit der kamera kann sie umgehen und sie bringt alles mit was frau drauf haben muß um am wasser erfolgreich zu sein !
> 
> warum stürzt sich denn nicht das  R+R team  und die werbetreibenden medial auf die frau !
> ...



Wir stürzen uns auf niemanden ;-) Wie Du vielleicht weißt, haben wir eine Zeitlang mit Claudia Darga zusammen gearbeitet. Sie ist damals auf uns zu gekommen, ich habe sie bei uns im Verlag getroffen und hatte einen guten Eindruck von ihr. MIr war wichtig zu sehen, ob sie auch wirklich angelt (tut sie) und Leidenschaft für die Sache hat (hat sie). Bei uns ist grundsätzlich jeder willkommen, der gute Berichte und Fotos liefert. Egal ob Mann oder Frau.


----------



## knutwuchtig (28. August 2019)

Barsch-Erna schrieb:


> Also ich habe unterschiedliche Erfahrungen gemacht. Meistens wird man als Frau sowieso nicht als Konkurrent angesehen. Eher belächelt ( meine Erfahrung )..aber fängt man doch, und auch nicht den kleinsten Fisch, kann die zunächst positive Stimmung kippen. Mir selbst ist es passiert, dass an einer gut frequentierten Stelle ich als Einzige (und dazu einzige Frau) versehentlich Glück hatte, aber niemand hat positiv reagiert, sondern es eher mit männlicher Ironie versehen.. Aber wie das so ist im Leben gibt es nette und weniger nette Leute. Dies lässt aber keinen Rückschluss auf die gesamte Szene zu.
> Habe gleichwertig tolle und gruselige Angler erlebt. Daher nein: Als Frau empfinde ich die Szene nicht grundsätzlich als frauenfeindlich.
> 
> Die Damen in der Szene empfinde ich auch wie Einige hier als vermarktet und to much sex, aber sex sells und ist ok so. Wäre aber kein Vorbild für mich persönlich, wobei ich dennoch die tollen Locations neide, in denen die Damen angeln dürfen. Werde ich als Normalo nie sehen...schade..
> ...




am schrägsten sin die amis ! und da kommt auch diese art der vermarktung her

makellose waschbrettbauch gestählte barbies sonnengebräunt und eingeölt im tanga , und die männchen daneben , eingepackt wie beduinen


----------



## Barsch-Erna (28. August 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> am schrägsten sin die amis ! und da kommt auch diese art der vermarktung her
> 
> makellose waschbrettbauch gestählte barbies sonnengebräunt und eingeölt im tanga , und die männchen daneben , eingepackt wie beduinen



Stell Dir vor wenn das anders herum wäre


----------



## Andal (28. August 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> am schrägsten sin die amis ! und da kommt auch diese art der vermarktung her
> 
> makellose waschbrettbauch gestählte barbies sonnengebräunt und eingeölt im tanga , und die männchen daneben , eingepackt wie beduinen


Ja weisst du nicht, dass UV-Strahlung nur die Männer angreift? Deswegen auch die Püppies im Bikini und die Kerle in Werbeplanen gehüllt.


----------



## punkarpfen (28. August 2019)

Hi,
ich kannte Baltic Carps nicht und abgesehen vom Grammatikfehler bei Carps wird er sich nicht langfristig in mein Gedächtnis eingraben. Auch wenn die Mädels wie Claudia, Babs usw. optisch was her machen, vermitteln sie in ihren Artikeln inhaltlich eher wenig. Für die Aussendarstellung unseres Hobbies sind sie aber wichtig und abgesehen von Auwa und Horst Hennings schaffen es sonst ja nur wenige Angler in Talkshows.


----------



## putschii (28. August 2019)

Mir ist es völlig egal ob andere Frauen angeln oder nicht, für mich wäre relevant, wenn meine Frau angelt  Fakt ist, dass eine Frau mit dem selben Fisch einfach viel mehr Klicks bekommt. Habe es mit meiner getestet und da sind ohne weiteres fix 100 likes am Start. Von den ganzen Anfragen und PNs mit Einladungen zum Angeln mal abgesehen. Es ist einfach viel viel viel leichter als Frau Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen und man kann damit wahrscheinlich leichter Kasse oder das Hobby zum Beruf machen. Wäre sie also keine Frau, würde ich tippen, dass ihr Content nicht reichen würde... halbnackt im Fluss verkaufen sich Frauen halt besser.  Wenn Claudia aussehen würde, wie ne eingetretene Tonne, dann wäre da auch weniger mit Erfolg. Also gehe ich davon aus, dass es an den Kerlen liegt und wir uns sowas wünschen.
Ich will hier aber auf keinen Fall behaupten, dass Frauen schlechter angeln oder erst gar nicht angeln sollen. Der tatsächliche Angelerfolg, also vom fame abgesehen, ist völlig unabhängig vom Geschlecht


----------



## Brummel (28. August 2019)

@Barsch-Erna ,

bin zwar schon lange dabei, also im AB, habe aber selten eine so wirklichkeitsgetreue Meinung gelesen ).
Ich hab in den letzten 15 -20 Jahren immer mehr Frauen beim Angeln getroffen, allesamt waren "richtige", naturbegeisterte und nette Anglerinnen und Nachbarinnen an der Rute.
Wenn man männliche Angler anspricht muss man bei uns meist keine Sprachen beherrschen , da kommt nur :" ggggrrrrr..."   oder "...jajajjjaaaa, geht soooo ..."   .


----------



## geomas (28. August 2019)

„Die Angelszene” existiert nicht. Viele Grüppchen und Individuen.
Klar, da gibts es genau so viele Knallköppe wie in anderen Grüppchen.


----------



## Brummel (28. August 2019)

Klar Geomas, und du legst fest was existiert und was nicht  ??  Ansonsten passt deine Antwort schon, wie in anderen Bereichen des "Lebens" auch....


----------



## Tikey0815 (28. August 2019)

putschii schrieb:


> Mir ist es völlig egal ob andere Frauen angeln oder nicht, für mich wäre relevant, wenn meine Frau angelt  Fakt ist, dass eine Frau mit dem selben Fisch einfach viel mehr Klicks bekommt. Habe es mit meiner getestet und da sind ohne weiteres fix 100 likes am Start. Von den ganzen Anfragen und PNs mit Einladungen zum Angeln mal abgesehen. Es ist einfach viel viel viel leichter als Frau Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen und man kann damit wahrscheinlich leichter Kasse oder das Hobby zum Beruf machen. Wäre sie also keine Frau, würde ich tippen, dass ihr Content nicht reichen würde... halbnackt im Fluss verkaufen sich Frauen halt besser.  Wenn Claudia aussehen würde, wie ne eingetretene Tonne, dann wäre da auch weniger mit Erfolg. Also gehe ich davon aus, dass es an den Kerlen liegt und wir uns sowas wünschen.
> Ich will hier aber auf keinen Fall behaupten, dass Frauen schlechter angeln oder erst gar nicht angeln sollen. Der tatsächliche Angelerfolg, also vom fame abgesehen, ist völlig unabhängig vom Geschlecht


Hab ich das richtig Verstanden? Deiner Meinung nach dürfen Frauen ruhig angeln und Angelerfolg haben, aber sie dürfen natürlich niemals ihren Reiz auf uns Männer ausnutzen und womöglich dabei auch noch Kapital aus ihrem, womöglich erfolgreichen ,Hobby schlagen? Weil das wäre ja unfair den hart mannlichen arbeitenden Teamanglern gegenüber?
edit by Mod: Keine Beleidigungen, sonst gibt es Punkte.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. August 2019)

putschii schrieb:


> Mir ist es völlig egal ob andere Frauen angeln oder nicht, für mich wäre relevant, wenn meine Frau angelt  Fakt ist, dass eine Frau mit dem selben Fisch einfach viel mehr Klicks bekommt. Habe es mit meiner getestet und da sind ohne weiteres fix 100 likes am Start. Von den ganzen Anfragen und PNs mit Einladungen zum Angeln mal abgesehen. Es ist einfach viel viel viel leichter als Frau Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen und man kann damit wahrscheinlich leichter Kasse oder das Hobby zum Beruf machen. Wäre sie also keine Frau, würde ich tippen, dass ihr Content nicht reichen würde... halbnackt im Fluss verkaufen sich Frauen halt besser.  Wenn Claudia aussehen würde, wie ne eingetretene Tonne, dann wäre da auch weniger mit Erfolg. Also gehe ich davon aus, dass es an den Kerlen liegt und wir uns sowas wünschen.
> Ich will hier aber auf keinen Fall behaupten, dass Frauen schlechter angeln oder erst gar nicht angeln sollen. Der tatsächliche Angelerfolg, also vom fame abgesehen, ist völlig unabhängig vom Geschlecht



Das kannst du als Mann doch auch haben, enthaare dir den Hintern, mache ein paar schöne Aufnahmen, wie du mit Chaps die Rute schwingst und den ein oder anderen strammen Lachs an Land ziehst, und du bekommst Zuspruch ohne Ende.

Ob er dir dann gefällt? So what, die Wertschätzung für die gute Frau Draga und auch Mme Kijewski besteht auch nicht unbedingt auf Gegenseitigkeit, da darfst du nicht zu kleinlich sein, das leben ist kein Zuckerschlecken.

Mir persönlich gefällt zum Beispiel der Weg, den Natsch geht besser, aber auch das ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## rippi (28. August 2019)

Die Diskussion zeigt: Ja. Die Anglerszene ist frauenfeindlich, mindestens aber frauenverachtend. Ich denke wir können die Diskussion hier mit den Worten Martin Luthers beenden: "_Die Zauberinnen sollst du nicht leben lassen… Es ist ein gerechtes Gesetz, dass sie getötet werden, sie richten viel Schaden an._"


----------



## geomas (28. August 2019)

Brummel schrieb:


> Klar Geomas, und du legst fest was existiert und was nicht  ??  Ansonsten passt deine Antwort schon, wie in anderen Bereichen des "Lebens" auch....



Na logo! ;-)

Verallgemeinerungen find ich generell doof. Deshalb halt ich persönlich nix von Überschriften mit „Die Karpfenangler”, „Die Ossis”, „Die Verbandsfunktionäre”, „Die Ausländer” drin.


----------



## rippi (28. August 2019)

geomas schrieb:


> Na logo! ;-)
> 
> Verallgemeinerungen find ich generell doof. Deshalb halt ich persönlich nix von Überschriften mit „Die Karpfenangler”, „Die Ossis”, „Die Verbandsfunktionäre”, „Die Ausländer” drin.


"Die Ossis" ist okay, ich bevorzuge aber "Die Zonis"


----------



## putschii (28. August 2019)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hab ich das richtig Verstanden? Deiner Meinung nach dürfen Frauen ruhig angeln und Angelerfolg haben, aber sie dürfen natürlich niemals ihren Reiz auf uns Männer ausnutzen und womöglich dabei auch noch Kapital aus ihrem, womöglich erfolgreichen ,Hobby schlagen? Weil das wäre ja unfair den hart mannlichen arbeitenden Teamanglern gegenüber? Sorry, du kamst bei mir so rüber, korrigier mich, aber solche Leute die so denken sind keine Männer für mich, eher spackohafte schizophrene Vollpfosten und Neidhammel.


Ich frage mich ob du dir überhaupt eine Sekunde nen Gedanken gemacht hast, bevor du auf die Tasten gehämmert hast ?
Natürlich dürfen sie das ausnutzen, wieso auch nicht ?! Im Gegenteil sogar! Es NICHT zu nutzen, wäre ja iwo dann auch dumm. Wer kann, der kann und wer hat, der hat nunmal. Außerdem finde ich es gut, wenn unser Hobby in der Masse ankommt.
Aber das war ja gar nicht der Punkt. Sondern ich denke, dass der Erfolg, welcher ihr völlig gegönnt ist, vom Aussehen kommt, egal wie ihre Fähigkeiten beim Angeln sind. Und das finde ich eben ein wenig schade, dass Frauen häufig nur in der Angelwelt wahrgenommen werden, wenn sie auch nen optisches Gesamtpaket mitbringen.
Und die armen hart arbeitenden männlichen Teamangler sind mir völlig egal, nur mal so nebenbei. Keine Ahnung, wo du aus meinem Text liest, dass ich angst um uns arme männlichen Angler habe. Aber hey, erstmal so feine Sätze wie "spackohafte schizophrene Vollpfosten und Neidhammel" raushauen.

Mich interessiert, wie die Reaktion gewesen wäre, wenn in meinem Profil weiblich gestanden hätte bzw. ich "mit meinem Mann" statt Frau geschrieben hätte... ob du dann auch sowas daraus gelesen hättest...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. August 2019)

Die Überschrift sollte lauten:

*Ist die Angelszene Teamanglerfeindlich oder alternativ übertrieben Frauenfreundlich?*


----------



## Andal (28. August 2019)

Die Frage(n) kann eigentlich nur der beantworten, der sich als Szenegänger sieht!


----------



## Tikey0815 (28. August 2019)

putschii schrieb:


> ich denke, dass der Erfolg, welcher ihr völlig gegönnt ist, vom Aussehen kommt, egal wie ihre Fähigkeiten beim Angeln sind. Und


 schön das du dir den Schuh nicht anziehen willst, aber ich glaube du und viele andere kannst/willst garnicht einschätzen wieviel Arbeit und können nötig ist um dauerhaft über Jahre diesen Erfolg aufrecht zu erhalten. Das die nette blonde Nachbarin mit ihrem tollen Fang mehr likes als Karl Müller generiert ist klar, das wird sie aber ohne biss und können kaum länger aufrecht erhalten, da seh ich den Unterschied, sonst gäbe es sicher schon vielmehr Dargas und Kiewskis und Co. Und da seh ich den Unterschied, die Verallgemeinerung, nur weil nen baltischer Karpfenangler für ne kleine klitsche Tackle testen darf ist er noch lange kein Hecht und sollte bei Neigung lieber gasgeben und nicht neidisch austeilen.


----------



## putschii (28. August 2019)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> weil nen baltischer Karpfenangler für ne kleine klitsche Tackle testen darf ist er noch lange kein Hecht und sollte bei Neigung lieber gasgeben und nicht neidisch austeilen.


Verstehe die Aussage nicht, auf was/wen beziehst du das bzw. was willst du damit sagen?  Aber im Grunde auch egal, da du scheinbar nicht verstehen willst, dass ich Frauen bzw. Claudia kein Können absprechen will.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (28. August 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde ja gern mitdiskutieren, aber ich kenne mich da nicht mehr so aus, geht schon bein den BH-Größen an, die hatten zu meiner Zeit (bin ü70) auch andere Bezeichnungen.
> Ich war mal in einem Gasthof in Österreich zum Fliegenfischen. Abends sagte die Wirtin zu den etwa 10 anwesenden Fischern, dass eine Fliegenfischerin angekommen sei. Von Erstaunen bis Entsetzen waren alle Gesichtsausdrücke vorhanden. Alle warteten gespannt auf das Erscheinen der Fischer-Maid. Als diese dann die Treppe, in den Gastraum herunterkam wurde sie angestarrt wie das berühmte Mondkalb. Muss für die Frau (Mittdreissigerin, nicht unattraktiv) echt blöd gewesen sein. Sie stand herum und schaute sich um, wo sie sich wohl am beste hinsetzte. Mein alter Fischerfreund rettete die Situation für sie und lud sie an unseren Tisch ein. Die Situation entspannte sich, allerdings wurde dann meinem Freund unterstellt, dass er vielleicht noch andere Absichten alls das Fischen hatte.
> ...


Ja, ja der Balzverein.


----------



## porbeagle (29. August 2019)

Der Typ ist ne Heul....e . Wer austeilen kann muss auch einstecken können.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (29. August 2019)

Uff, 6 Seiten seit gestern, da dürfte wohl alles gesagt und alle Hormone ausgedünstet sein


----------



## Herzkönig (29. August 2019)

Ich und mein Schatz saßen letztens zusammen und angelten. 
Die Rute komplett gleich... von Rolle bis Haken... sogar der Wurm aus der gleichen Dose. Ich noch eine weitere Rute, ihr reichte es aus diese eine zu "bewachen"!

Sie fing, ich nicht 
Weil ich ja ein Mann bin kann es an mir nicht liegen... also ist das doch nur so weil sie Möppen hat 
Finde Mädchen jetzt erstmal wieder doof! 


Oder aber man gönnt ihnen die leichte Häme beim "Tagessieg" und versucht nächstes Mal die Nase vorn zu haben!
Und wenn dann beim Suchen des geheimen, ultimativen Angeltricks eine hübsche Frau dessen Erfolg "präsentiert", ist das doch eine schöne kurzweilige Unterhaltung.
Die Welt dreht sich danach weiter... es ist doch nur etwas Haut!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. August 2019)

Eine Frage, die ich mir bei dieser Diskussion stelle: Gibt es irgendeinen Grund dafür, warum es bei den angelnden Frauen nicht so sein sollte, wie es ist? Gibt es einen Grund dafür, der *dagegen spricht*, dass diese mehr und leichter Likes bekommen oder es leichter haben, einen Sponsor-Vertrag zu bekommen?
Ich frage dies schon ganz bewusst, denn wenn ich eine Sache äußere oder eine Charaktereigenschaft an den Tag lege, dann ist es mir schon wichtig, dass diese positiv und nicht negativ sind. Es bringt verdammt noch Mal niemanden etwas, sich darüber aufzuregen, sich auszulassen oder es einer Person nicht zu gönnen. Hier bekommen bestimmte Personen positive Dinge (Likes, Sponsoren, Zuspruch). Das ist doch was schönes und tut niemanden weh, warum also sich darüber aufregen oder gar die eigene negative Meinung dazu in die Welt kotzen? Und selbst wenn es über den Aspekt "Sex sells" passiert. Wem tut es weh? Leben und leben lassen...

*Ist es denn wirklich so schwer - und da geht es nicht um die Geschlechter Thematik - jemanden etwas zu gönnen oder das es einem einfach egal ist?*

Eines wurde hier oft schon angedeutet. Diese Missgunst... die findet in der gesamten Anglerschaft statt.
Ob es nun ein "Frauen haben es leichter", "der hatte nur Glück", "In dem Gewässer kann ja jeder fangen" oder andere Sprüche sind. Jeder - der nur ein wenig Reflektiert und darüber nachdenkt wird feststellen, dass diese Gedankengänge und Sprüche unnötig, dumm und ohne einen Vorteil sind. Die kommen lediglich aufgrund der eigenen Unsicherheit, fehlender Charakterstärke oder anderer schlechter Charakterzüge. Denn es schadet lediglich besagten Personen und gibt keinem etwas. 

Ich möchte mich hier nicht als Heiligen darstellen. Auch ich lasse mich hier und da Mal gerne zu einem blöden Spruch verleiten und am Stammtisch wird die Meinung über andere und dessen Können abgegeben. Aber etwas Selbstreflexion schadet nicht und da sollte sich jeder einmal die Gedanken dazu machen, ob der negative Mist - den man in die Welt kotzt, wirklich notwendig oder förderlich ist.

In dem Sinne: Jeder soll es so machen, wie er oder sie es für richtig hält. So lange man niemanden damit schadet. Ganz gleich ob attraktiv, sexy, hässlich wie eine angekaute Bratwurst oder sonst wie. Solange man niemanden damit schadet... macht euer Ding!

P.S. Wer es für den Schaden hält, selbst nicht in ein Team aufgenommen worden zu sein, weil eine Frau den Zuspruch bekommen hat.... der sollte an sich arbeiten anstatt den Fehler bei anderen suchen. Macht es besser und nicht andere schlechter, denn mit der Einstellung wird es auch nichts.

-------



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Stell dir vor, es gäbe eine "Stefanie Seuß", wie würde ihre Reichweite im Vergleich zum männlichen Gegenpart in der Gegenwart wohl aussehen? Ich denke daher rührt auch der Missmut der männlichen Kollegen in der Branche.


Stell dir vor, die Stephanie Seuß würde auch noch genauso gut angeln wie der Stephan. Sie würde es schwerer haben als gute Anglerin ernst genommen zu werden. Der Vorteil ist auch gleichzeitig der Nachteil. Hätte eine (attraktive) Dame jemals die Chance - mit dem gleichen Aufwand - einen Status wie Stephan Seus, Uli Beyer oder Matze Koch in der Anglerszene zu erhalten?



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> warum wird Moni Koch nicht gehyped ? die kann angeln, die fängt auch für ihren männe den einen oder anderen vorzeige fisch !


Moni und Matze sind ein Team und wenn man von Matze seinem Erfolg spricht, dann muss man auch von Moni ihrem Erfolg sprechen. Denn ohne Moni wäre Matze auch nicht dort, wo er heute steht. Die beiden sind ein Team, welches unglaublich gut funktioniert. Die eine Person hat sich eben dazu entschieden, in der Öffentlichkeit zu stehen und die andere Person hinter der Kamera. Moni macht einen unglaublich guten Job (habe zwei Mal mit den Beiden gedreht und ich habe höchsten Respekt vor ihrer Arbeit) und würde Sie sich als Anglerin und Filmemacherin in die Öffentlichkeit stellen, sie würde von den Firmen mit Handkuss genommen werden und viele andere Angler in den Schatten stellen. Daher ist die Frage, warum sie nicht gehyped wird, nicht ganz so leicht zu vergleiche. Sie ist bewusst mehr im Hintergrund zu finden und auch das ist eine Entscheidung.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. August 2019)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Stell dir vor, die Stephanie Seuß würde auch noch genauso gut angeln wie der Stephan. Sie würde es schwerer haben als gute Anglerin ernst genommen zu werden. Der Vorteil ist auch gleichzeitig der Nachteil. Hätte eine (attraktive) Dame jemals die Chance - mit dem gleichen Aufwand - einen Status wie Stephan Seus, Uli Beyer oder Matze Koch in der Anglerszene zu erhalten?



Das ist wohl die Kehrseite, wenn ich Make Up auflege oder die mir gerade die Fingernängel mache beim Streamen, während ich im Outback sitze? Wir beide Wissen, das Reichweite für einen guten Auftritt in der Öffentlichkeit wichtig ist, sonst könnten wir unsere Videos oder Berichte auch auf dem Toilettenpapier oder Game Boy veröffentlichen.

Ein Stefan Seuß fliegt meiner Meinung nach für seine Leistung komplett unter dem Radar, da hilft auch das "Ernstnehmen" und die "Kompetenz" nicht. Versteh mich nicht falsch, es ist aber nicht verwerflich, wenn sich stark engagierte Angler auch über dieses Ungleichgewicht bei den Geschlechtern in der Wertschätzung aufregen.

Um das für dich auch noch mal zu verdeutlichen: Es geht mir dabei weniger um die Frauen an sich, als viel mehr um die notgeilen, versifften Männer. (Followerschaft mit 24 Stunden Morgenlatte)


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. August 2019)

Ich bin als Angler nicht frauenfeindlich, im Gegenteil:
Ich habe mir sogar eine Frau geangelt!


----------



## Tikey0815 (29. August 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich bin als Angler nicht frauenfeindlich, im Gegenteil:
> Ich habe mir sogar eine Frau geangelt!


Bei mir an der Haustür hängt ein Schild: "Hier wohnt ein Angler, mit dem Fang seines Lebens"


----------



## rippi (29. August 2019)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Bei mir an der Haustür hängt ein Schild: "Hier wohnt ein Angler, mit dem Fang seines Lebens"


Schön, aber nicht jeder stellt sich die Wohnung voll mit Fischpräparaten.


----------



## knutwuchtig (29. August 2019)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Moni und Matze sind ein Team und wenn man von Matze seinem Erfolg spricht, dann muss man auch von Moni ihrem Erfolg sprechen. Denn ohne Moni wäre Matze auch nicht dort, wo er heute steht. Die beiden sind ein Team, welches unglaublich gut funktioniert. Die eine Person hat sich eben dazu entschieden, in der Öffentlichkeit zu stehen und die andere Person hinter der Kamera. Moni macht einen unglaublich guten Job (habe zwei Mal mit den Beiden gedreht und ich habe höchsten Respekt vor ihrer Arbeit) und würde Sie sich als Anglerin und Filmemacherin in die Öffentlichkeit stellen, sie würde von den Firmen mit Handkuss genommen werden und viele andere Angler in den Schatten stellen. Daher ist die Frage, warum sie nicht gehyped wird, nicht ganz so leicht zu vergleiche. Sie ist bewusst mehr im Hintergrund zu finden und auch das ist eine Entscheidung.



ich glaub eher, das herr koch mit seiner rückwärtsgerichteten denke viel zu sehr im machismo verhaftet ist ,um einen schritt aus der sonne zu gehen .
das würde sein ego nicht vertragen


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. August 2019)

Das klingt doch sehr nach Unterstellung......
Oder kennst du den persönlich sehr gut???


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. August 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das ist wohl die Kehrseite, wenn ich Make Up auflege oder die mir gerade die Fingernängel mache beim Streamen, während ich im Outback sitze? Wir beide Wissen, das Reichweite für einen guten Auftritt in der Öffentlichkeit wichtig ist, sonst könnten wir unsere Videos oder Berichte auch auf dem Toilettenpapier oder Game Boy veröffentlichen.
> 
> Ein Stefan Seuß fliegt meiner Meinung nach für seine Leistung komplett unter dem Radar, da hilft auch das "Ernstnehmen" und die "Kompetenz" nicht. Versteh mich nicht falsch, es ist aber nicht verwerflich, wenn sich stark engagierte Angler auch über dieses Ungleichgewicht bei den Geschlechtern in der Wertschätzung aufregen.
> 
> Um das für dich auch noch mal zu verdeutlichen: Es geht mir dabei weniger um die Frauen an sich, als viel mehr um die notgeilen, versifften Männer. (Followerschaft mit 24 Stunden Morgenlatte)



Ein Angler kann auf YouTube z.B. noch so einen versierten Artikel  drehen, er kommt auf auf 10000, evtl. 100000 Aufrufe. Und dann kommt eine String- Tanga Schönheit, es interessiert doch nicht der Fisch sondern ihr verlängerter Rücken und sie hat dann Aufrufe in Mio-Bereich. Solange wir Männer so reagieren werden nackte Schönheiten mehr Aufrufe bekommen als fachliche, anglerische Artikel. Es ist nicht zu ändern, nackte Haut regiert die Welt. Vor der Internetzeit waren sogar in deutschen Angelzeitschriften nackte Damen abgebildet, doch auch nur zur Umsatzsteigerung.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. August 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Solange wir Männer so reagieren werden ...............



Das wird auch immer so sein.
Männe sind nunmal von Natur aus so veranlagt(abgesehen von ein paar Fehlzündern).


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. August 2019)

bekenne mich als Fehlzünder


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. August 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das wird auch immer so sein.
> Männe sind nunmal von Natur aus so veranlagt(abgesehen von ein paar Fehlzündern).



Wobei das auch nur ein Facebookding ist. Ich bin mir sicher, das jedes Fachmagazin (R&R,F&F) sich einen weiblichen Protagonisten auf die Titelseite setzen würde, wenn die Auflagen sich besser verkaufen lassen würden. Muss für nackte Haut gezahlt werden, läuft das nämlich nur über Schmuddeldvds. Es ist ja unbestreitbar, das Frauen eine viel größere Reichweite wegen der größeren Männerschaft beim Angeln aufbauen können. Am Ende kackt der Hund drauf, jeder schmiedet seinen Erfolg im Feuer des eigenen Schaffens.

Hätte ich das Aussehen von Claudia Darga, ich wäre die mit Abstand größte Bitch der Welt. Von daher!


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. August 2019)

Du hast dich nie für Frauen interessiert bzw. sie dir früher mal gern angesehen, Toni?
Im Alter lässt das sicher nach....

Edit: ÖffÖff hat seinen dazwischen gehalten.


----------



## DUSpinner (29. August 2019)

Ich habe mit angelnden Frauen grundsätzlich kein Problem. Z.B. Babs K. habe ich vor einiger Zeit mal bei einem Angelevent in unmittelbarer Nähe kennen gelernt und außerdem wie viele andere Angler auch, bei ihren PR Auftritten im TV gesehen. Sie ist ganz natürlich und vor allem Kompetent. Dass sie auch aus Vermarktungsgesichtspunkten ihre weiblichen Reize einsetzt ist für mich nachvollziehbar.  Beim o.g. Event lief sie ungeschminkt und ungestylt im Angeldress rum und machte keinen arroganten Eindruck auf mich. In meinem Verein behandle die wenigen Anglerinnen genauso wie meine männlichen Angelkollegen.

Wenn es unkompetente, selbstverliebte, besserwissende oder arrogante Menschen wären, so würde ich ihnen gegenüber verhalten bis ablehnend gegenübertreten, so wie bei Männer auch.

Kürzlich habe ich hier über den Störfang des weibl. F(S)ängers den Kommentar „sie hat die Haar schön“ gepostet, womit ich ihre anglerische Kompetenz nicht in Zweifel setzen wollte, sondern lediglich andeuten wollte, dass man nach den Fang eines kapitalen Fisches nicht mit frisierten und gestylten Haaren und mit großer Uhr ins Wasser steigen sollte, um den Fang des Lebens publikumswirksam zu präsentieren. Dabei hatte ich noch eine Geschichte aus meiner Wettkampfangelzeit im Gedächtnis, wo der spätere Sieger nach dem Angeln und vor der Siegerehrung nach Hause fuhr um sich die Haare zu stylen.

Schlussendlich habe ich mit angelnden Frauen absolut keine Probleme, solange sie sich – gilt analog auch  für männliche Angler – offen, natürlich und kompetent in der Öffentlichkeit bewegen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. August 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du hast dich nie für Frauen interessiert bzw. sie dir früher mal gern angesehen, Toni?
> Im Alter lässt das sicher nach....
> 
> Edit: ÖffÖff hat seinen dazwischen gehalten.



Wenn ich angel, können noch soviele nackte Frauen um mich hüpfen oder neben mir beim Sonnen liegen
und
wenn ich einen Fachartikel lese, dann lese ich den Fachartikel unabhängig und unabgelenkt von nackten Frauen auf Fotos.


Klingt fast schon wieder Frauenfeindlich, gelle ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. August 2019)

Nur fast.
Aber gucken muss man erstmal kurz.
Is einfach so.


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. August 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nur fast.
> Aber gucken muss man erstmal kurz.
> Is einfach so.


nur ob sie keine Steine werfen ...


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. August 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hätte ich das Aussehen von Claudia Darga, ich wäre die mit Abstand größte Bitch der Welt. Von daher!







DUSpinner schrieb:


> Kürzlich habe ich hier über den Störfang des weibl. F(S)ängers den Kommentar „sie hat die Haar schön“ gepostet, womit ich ihre anglerische Kompetenz nicht in Zweifel setzen wollte, sondern lediglich andeuten wollte, dass man nach den Fang eines kapitalen Fisches nicht mit frisierten und gestylten Haaren und mit großer Uhr ins Wasser steigen sollte, um den Fang des Lebens publikumswirksam zu präsentieren.



 Das war ja auch meine Andeutung beim dritten Foto, wenn da noch der Stör an der Rute war, hätte sie ein Freischwimmer machen können.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. August 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Versteh mich nicht falsch, es ist aber nicht verwerflich, wenn sich stark engagierte Angler auch über dieses Ungleichgewicht bei den Geschlechtern in der Wertschätzung aufregen.


Verwerflich wird es erst dann, wenn es unter die Gürtellinie geht, verbittert oder zu negativ ist. Und das ist es in den meisten Fällen.
Und auch wenn es nicht verwerflich ist, es ist unnötig und Verschwendung der eigenen Zeit und Motivation. Da muss man sich nur selber fragen: Was bringt es mir, mich darüber aufzuregen?



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> ich glaub eher, das herr koch mit seiner rückwärtsgerichteten denke viel zu sehr im machismo verhaftet ist ,um einen schritt aus der sonne zu gehen .
> das würde sein ego nicht vertragen


Es tut dem Thema glaube ich nichts zur Sache, wenn derart abwerten hier darüber spekuliert wird.
Ich habe die beiden kennengelernt und er ist immer sehr Respektvoll seiner Frau gegenüber gewesen. Die wirken nicht nur wie ein Team, die sind es.



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Solange wir Männer so reagieren werden nackte Schönheiten mehr Aufrufe bekommen als fachliche, anglerische Artikel. Es ist nicht zu ändern, nackte Haut regiert die Welt. Vor der Internetzeit waren sogar in deutschen Angelzeitschriften nackte Damen abgebildet, doch auch nur zur Umsatzsteigerung.


Letzten Endes bestimmt dann ja auch Konsument - also der Angler - was gemocht wird und was nicht. Daher sehe ich auch das Problem nicht.

Ich selber zähle mich zwar zu den Anglern. Nicht aber zu den Anglern, die nach nackter Haut oder Attraktivität beim Angeln suchen. Aber ich zähle mich auch eher zu den Leuten, die in Fachzeitschriften und c.o. mehr Kolumnen, Philosophien und Unterhaltung lesen möchten und von den ganzen Fachartikel gelangweilt sind. Ich könnte mich jetzt darüber aufregen und über die Inhalte der Fachzeitschriften schimpfen oder den Kompromiss eingehen und eben das abliefern, was gewünscht wird, also Fachartikel. Bei der Nackten Haut wird es zwar schwer, dafür muss ich dann eben mit Humor, Emotionen oder Fachlicher Kompetenz (die habe ich eher nicht) punkten.

Alles hat seine Vor und Nachteile. Und bei dem, was man selbst erreichen möchte, sollte man eher auf sich als auf andere (die es angeblich leichter haben) schauen. Und als reiner Konsument ist es eh egal, wir können ja umschalten.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (29. August 2019)

Das 21 Jahrhundert ist ganz offensichtlich geprägt von Selbstdarstellern, Influencern oder wie auch immer, auf Instagram, Facebook, youtube und Co. Mir persönlich gefallt das überhaupt nicht, weder von Männern noch von Frauen. Ich muss nicht allerwelt meine Fänge zeigen, um glücklich zu sein. Aber gut, wir leben zum Glück in einem freien Land, und jeder kann das für sich machen wie er will. Wenn aber die angelnden Mädels (Frau Darga vielleicht weniger?) dazu auch noch permanent ihre Fänge im Bikini posten, muss man sich über die ein oder andere "Anfeindung" vielleicht auch nur begrenzt wundern. 
Björn


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. August 2019)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Verwerflich wird es erst dann, wenn es unter die Gürtellinie geht, verbittert oder zu negativ ist. Und das ist es in den meisten Fällen.
> Und auch wenn es nicht verwerflich ist, es ist unnötig und Verschwendung der eigenen Zeit und Motivation. Da muss man sich nur selber fragen: Was bringt es mir, mich darüber aufzuregen?



Ich habe keine Ahnung, weshalb der gemeine Karpfenangler (Baltic-Carps) das Fass aufgemacht hat, wir können über seinen Missmut ja auch nur diskutieren. Am Ende setzten sich ohnehin nur die disziplinierten, zielstrebigen und kreativen Menschen im Wettstreit um die Pfunde durch. Letztlich interessiert es ohnehin nicht, wie du deine Hürden genommen hast, wenn du auf dem Berg sitzt. Ob nun Reichweite durch Titten, Kompetenz oder einer Kombination aus beidem, es ist ein Kampf um die Zuschauer oder Leser.

Dieser Wettstreit macht uns alle zu Huren, wenn wir an diesem Zirkus teilnehmen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. August 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dieser Wettstreit macht uns alle zu Huren, wenn wir an diesem Zirkus teilnehmen.


Auch immer wieder alles ein Ding der Perspektive.
Wir beide schreiben gerne Artikel für unseren Blog und freuen uns über Leser und Feedback. Denn diese sind der Lohn für das, was wir machen. Dazu nutzen wir hier und da Möglichkeiten, um die Leser auf unsere Seite zu bringen. Selbes gilt für mich auch bei den Videos. Aber ich würde es nicht Huren nennen, die an einem Zirkus teilnehmen. Ich sehe uns eher als Menschen, die ihr Hobby und die Leidenschaft weit über das eigentliche Hobby hinaus ausleben. Menschen, die es gerne teilen und sich auch für andere freuen, die es teilen. Ich sehe uns auch nicht als Selbstdarsteller, wie abwertend einen Beitrag über dir erwähnt, sondern als Angler, die gerne ihre Fänge teilen. In Foren bin ich unterwegs, weil ich diese Leidenschaft teilen möchte. Ich freue mich über Fangfotos von anderen, über dessen Geschichten (wie Andal seinen Döbel) und andere Erfahrungsberichten und selbige teile ich auch. Da gibt es für mich keinen Grund, diese Dinge abwerten zu betiteln.

Aber genau diese Sicht der Dinge (wenig auf dich bezogen) zeigt uns doch das Ergebnis auf die ursprüngliche Frage, ob die Angelszene Frauenfeindlich ist. Nein, ist sie nicht. Aber ein Teil der Szene ist allgemein feindlich eingestellt und finde Gründe jemanden von sich abzugrenzen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. August 2019)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Auch immer wieder alles ein Ding der Perspektive.
> Wir beide schreiben gerne Artikel für unseren Blog und freuen uns über Leser und Feedback. Denn diese sind der Lohn für das, was wir machen. Dazu nutzen wir hier und da Möglichkeiten, um die Leser auf unsere Seite zu bringen. Selbes gilt für mich auch bei den Videos. Aber ich würde es nicht Huren nennen, die an einem Zirkus teilnehmen. Ich sehe uns eher als Menschen, die ihr Hobby und die Leidenschaft weit über das eigentliche Hobby hinaus ausleben. Menschen, die es gerne teilen und sich auch für andere freuen, die es teilen. Ich sehe uns auch nicht als Selbstdarsteller, wie abwertend einen Beitrag über dir erwähnt, sondern als Angler, die gerne ihre Fänge teilen. In Foren bin ich unterwegs, weil ich diese Leidenschaft teilen möchte. Ich freue mich über Fangfotos von anderen, über dessen Geschichten (wie Andal seinen Döbel) und andere Erfahrungsberichten und selbige teile ich auch. Da gibt es für mich keinen Grund, diese Dinge abwerten zu betiteln.
> 
> Aber genau diese Sicht der Dinge (wenig auf dich bezogen) zeigt uns doch das Ergebnis auf die ursprüngliche Frage, ob die Angelszene Frauenfeindlich ist. Nein, ist sie nicht. Aber ein Teil der Szene ist allgemein feindlich eingestellt und finde Gründe jemanden von sich abzugrenzen.



Naja, ich machs für Kohle. 

Deiner Argumentation kann ich folgen, es ist ja auch ein Teil meiner Bestrebungen, meine "Nische" bestmöglich zu vertreten. Der Auslöser war beispielsweise anfänglich nie ein monetärer Aspekt, sondern die Armut an guten Inhalten und viel Copy/Paste über das Friedfischangeln. Irgendwann habe ich auch die Chance gewittert, die vielen Arbeitsstunden quasi "Gegenrechnen" zu können, mein Antrieb ist *also auch* das Verdienen von Geld.

Das Problem dieser Branche ist doch, das die Ehrlichkeit seitens der Traffic-Schmieden, Teamangler, der Blätter, Blogger oder Youtuber fehlt. Natürlich machen wir das alle auch für Fame, Bitches und Money, aber eben nicht NUR aus diesem Grund. Ich fühle mich aber auch reichlich behindert dabei, wenn ich nicht die Absicht hätte, mich in meinem Leben, der Qualität oder anderen Dingen weiterentwickeln zu wollen. Das geht nur durch Geld oder Bananen (vor dem Mauerfall). Auf der anderen Seite liebe ich das Schreiben, das Friedfisch(angeln) und die Zahlenspiele/Statistiken über Google, also mache ich mein Hobby zum Beruf.

Und hier fängt das Spielchen um die Reichweite doch an, für uns alle in diesem Zirkus. Du MUSST Reichweite aufbauen, Leser befriedigen, die Nachfrage bedienen, um diese Ziele zu erreichen. Das geht nur über Clickbaits, Titten, pompöse Raubfischorgien oder Setzkeschergangbangs. Wir suchen uns das ja nicht aus, die LESER fordern es am Ende des Tages doch.


----------



## rippi (29. August 2019)

Werden wir Fantastic Fishing in der nächsten Rute und Rolle Ausgabe *nackt* mit einer getesteten Matchrute sehen? Die Auflösung erfolgt demnächst hier:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. August 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> Werden wir Fantastic Fishing in der nächsten Rute und Rolle Ausgabe *nackt* mit einer getesteten Matchrute sehen? Die Auflösung erfolgt demnächst hier:



Titel der Story:

Pornöse Plötzen am Flittchen-Fluss!


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. August 2019)

Hilfe- my brain hurts!


----------



## MarkusZ (29. August 2019)

Hallo,

angelnde Frauen, die auch ansehnlich aussehen, haben es m.E. wesentlich leichter sich den Medien zu positionieren und Sponsoren etc. an Land zu ziehen.

Allerdings haben sie es dafür auch wesentlich schwerer als kompetent und eigenständig anerkannt zu werden.

Nehmen wir mal an ein gemischtes Doppel würde an einem Raubfischturnier teilnehmen, wo die Teampunkte nach Fischlänge vergeben würden.
Der Mann würde Fische von 103 und 88cm  fangen, die Frau welche von 112 und 108cm, was in der Summe den Titelgewinn bedeuten würde.

Ich möchte wetten, dass der Mann in Szene als ewiger Held abgefeiert würde, während die Frau, wenn überhaupt, nur in Randnotizen erwähnt würde.

Angelnde Frauen werden von der Mehrzahl der Angler meist nur als Anhang ihrer männlichen Begleiter angesehen.

Respekt an alle Frauen, die sich von solchen Vorurteilen nicht den Spaß am Angeln vermiesen lassen. 

Und dass ein Stör eine Frau beim Drill von den Beinen holen würde, halte ich ebenfalls für ein Vorurteil.  Es gibt ja z.B. eine  Rollenbremse.


----------



## Kochtopf (29. August 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> angelnde Frauen, die auch ansehnlich aussehen, haben es m.E. wesentlich leichter sich den Medien zu positionieren und Sponsoren etc. an Land zu ziehen.
> 
> ...


Kollege isaiasch ist ja strenggenommen der Gatte der Raubfischweltmeisterin, denn im Finale soll er schlecht bis gar nichts gefangen haben.

Und er hat dennoch Reichweite und Kompetenz zugesprochen bekommen  woll? Aber wer redet über Frau Isaiasch?


----------



## gründler (29. August 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> Werden wir Fantastic Fishing in der nächsten Rute und Rolle Ausgabe *nackt* mit einer getesteten Matchrute sehen? Die Auflösung erfolgt demnächst hier:



Wenn der seine Schneetarnhose mitten im Sommer auszieht....zieh ich mein String aus und lass von der Rive baumeln...muss dann nur mit der Kopfrute aufpassen....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. August 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> Wenn der seine Schneetarnhose mitten im Sommer auszieht....zieh ich mein String aus und lass von der Rive baumeln...muss dann nur mit der Kopfrute aufpassen....



Camouflage kennt keine Jahreszeiten!


----------



## thanatos (30. August 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> Werden wir Fantastic Fishing in der nächsten Rute und Rolle Ausgabe *nackt* mit einer getesteten Matchrute sehen? Die Auflösung erfolgt demnächst hier:


ich kauf mir das Heft --- und wehe wehe wehe wenn ich den Knaben nicht nackich sehe ---- denn verklag ick dir


----------



## thanatos (30. August 2019)

ich habe nichts gegen angelnde Frauen ,auch nicht gegen die Medienmietzen auf jeden Fall sind sie hübscher als
ihre männlichen Darsteller und in der Regel auch nicht annähernd so überheblich , wie ein ganzer Teil von denen


----------



## Fruehling (30. August 2019)

Wenn man diesen Thread iiest, weiß man eins ganz genau: Die angelnden Frauen, ganz gleich ob vor oder hinter der Linse, haben mehr Nüsse als ihre vermeintlich männlichen Zeitgenossen.

Daß sie diese nicht zum Anfüttern von Karpfen verwenden, muß betont werden.


----------



## Meefo 46 (30. August 2019)

Ich denke es passt hier auch hin :Gibt es auch schon Weibliche Angelguides ?

Und ein klick später bei gockle :https://www.welt.de/regionales/hamb...-Frau-bringt-auch-Chauvis-das-Angeln-bei.html

Ja ich weiß wenn die Neugier zu gross wird.


----------



## Tikey0815 (30. August 2019)

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Ich denke es passt hier auch hin :Gibt es auch schon Weibliche Angelguides ?
> 
> Und ein klick später bei gockle :https://www.welt.de/regionales/hamb...-Frau-bringt-auch-Chauvis-das-Angeln-bei.html
> 
> Ja ich weiß wenn die Neugier zu gross wird.


Find ich super, aber die Kommentar Funktion auf dieser Seite ist deaktiviert  warum wohl ?


----------



## rippi (30. August 2019)

Jetzt müssen wir diese bewunderungswürdige Diskussion auf die nächste Ebene hieven, indem wir die Hypothese umkehren, fragen wir uns doch mal:
Ist die Frauenszene anglerfeindlich?
Ist die Anglerfrau szenenfeindlich?
Ist die Feindangler Szenenfrau?


----------



## exstralsunder (30. August 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> Jetzt müssen wir diese bewunderungswürdige Diskussion auf die nächste Ebene hieven, indem wir die Hypothese umkehren, fragen wir uns doch mal:
> Ist die Frauenszene anglerfeindlich?
> Ist die Anglerfrau szenenfeindlich?
> Ist die Feindangler Szenenfrau?




und vor allem: macht die Feindliche Frau dem Angler ein Szene?


----------



## fishhawk (31. August 2019)

Hallo,

ist vielleicht normal, dass in einer "Szene", die zu 94% von einem Geschlecht dominiert wird, Vorurteile gegen das andere Geschlecht herrschen.

Ich nehme mich da nicht aus.

Vor vielen Jahren hab ich auf dem Balkan mal ein Paar aus Österreich beobachtet, wie sie mit Fliegenrute ans Gewässer kamen. Der Mann konnte mit seinem Gerät ganz gut umgehen. Als dann aber die Frau anfing, war ich baff. Die hatte ne Leichtigkeit und Virtuosität drauf, die ich bei der Frau nie vermutet hätte. Das war m.E. schon Oberklasse. Hab mich dann lieber außer Sichtweite verkrümelt um selber zu angeln. Hätte mich nicht wohlgefühlt, wenn mich die gesehen hätte.

Wird bestimmt noch mehr Anglerinnen geben, die es richtig drauf haben und dazu keine Männer brauchen. Ist aber nach meiner Erfahrung eher die Ausnahme.

Die wenigen Anglerinnen, die man bei uns hier an den Gewässern sieht, sind eigentlich immer in Begleitung von Mann/Freund/Papa/Opa etc. unterwegs.
Je widriger die Umweltbedingungen, desto weniger  der seltenen Anglerinnen sehe ich am Wasser.

Als Jungangler hatten wir ein einziges Mädchen in der Jugendgruppe, die war immer mit ihrem Opa unterwegs. Hat auch dreimal in Serie den Pokal für den Jugendfischerkönig abgeräumt. Da sie bei ihren Fängen nie beobachtet wurde, waren natürlich schon einige Gerüchte in Umlauf.

Optisch machen Bilder mit Claudia Darga auch für deutlich mehr her, als welche von z.B. Baltic Carp. Videos von Babs ertrage ich allerdings nicht.
April Vokey beim Steelheadangeln schaue ich mir aber gerne an.

Aber  ne gewisse Skepsis gegenüber der Glaubwürdigkeit von so einigen Medienberichten, Bildern etc. habe ich bereits seit analogen Zeiten.
Da wird m.E. bei schon öfter gefaked, übertrieben oder irreführend dargestellt. Da mache ich dann keinen Unterschied zwischen Mann und Frau.


----------



## knutwuchtig (1. September 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Aber  ne gewisse Skepsis gegenüber der Glaubwürdigkeit von so einigen Medienberichten, Bildern etc. habe ich bereits seit analogen Zeiten.
> Da wird m.E. bei schon öfter gefaked, übertrieben oder irreführend dargestellt. Da mache ich dann keinen Unterschied zwischen Mann und Frau.



vielleicht sollten die mädels auch mal beauty tips rüberreichen

wenn ich meine übernächtigten  kollegen nach einer carp session morgens sehe 

auch wenn 500 jahre erfahrung und gewässerkenntnis am gut besetzten gewässer  sitzen und 40 pfünder gelegentlich  einsteigen  ,

immer wieder erstaunlich mit welcher regelmäßigkeit die werbetruppe ihre vorzeigefische im xxxl lange arme format vorweisen können .

bei immer besten wetter ,und strahlendem lächeln ! (oke bei matze kann man oft auch die mahlzeit von vorvorgestern sehen )

so manches steht  schon ziemlich konträr zu den eigenen lebenserfahrungen . vor allem wenn man gewässertechnisch aus dem vollen schöpfen kann


----------



## phirania (1. September 2019)

Wenn hier nicht immer gleich so viele Macho Sprüche vom Stapel gelassen würden....
Hätten wir hier auch mehr Frauen die sich   zu Wort melden.
Angemeldet sind ja reichlich,nur bei solchen Sprüchen kann ich schon verstehen das sich die im Hintergrund halten....


----------



## Kochtopf (1. September 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Wenn hier nicht immer gleich so viele Macho Sprüche vom Stapel gelassen würden....
> Hätten wir hier auch mehr Frauen die sich   zu Wort melden.


Sprach der Großmeister des schmierigen Herrenwitzes  auch wenn du nat. Völlig recht hast


----------



## phirania (1. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sprach der Großmeister des schmierigen Herrenwitzes



Wieso.?


----------



## Fruehling (1. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sprach der Großmeister des schmierigen Herrenwitzes  auch wenn du nat. Völlig recht hast



Schmierige Herrenwitze gehen so:


----------



## Kochtopf (1. September 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Wieso.?


Ich erinnere an Beiträge wie https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/sonderbesatz.345675/#post-4927580


----------



## rhinefisher (1. September 2019)

Ob die "Szene" wirklich frauenfeindlich ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Aber ich bin ja oft mit Anfängern beiderlei Geschlechts unterwegs.
Da sind Frauen ganz eindeutig die besseren Angler/innen.
Auch sieht man mich oft an den Ufern des Rheins, umgeben von einer ganzen Horde halbnackter Frauen.
Da sind Frauen sehr viel netter anzuschauen als die üblichen Bierbauchträger - und fangen auch besser.. .

Sobald Frauen wirklich angeln wollen (nach meiner Erfahrung weil sie gerne Fisch essen..), und sich nicht vom Partner haben überreden lassen, sind sie sehr viel fokussierter als Männer und haben ein besseres Gefühl für den Köder.
Die Mädels werden halt nicht ständig durchs eigene Ego ausgebremst..

Frauen sind mir am Wasser auch noch nie durch nerviges, unangenehmes oder gar wiederliches Verhalten aufgefallen.
Das ist allein den "ganzen Kerlen" vorbehalten.. .

Auch ist bei den Schönen von Fangneid keine Spur - da ist die Freude über den Fang des Nachbarn tatsächlich echt.
Mehr fangen als der Andere hat mich mal ne Freundschaft gekostet - bei Frauen unvorstellbar.. .

Wie ich es auch drehe und Wende: Ich will nur Frauen am Wasser sehen - Typen sind ba...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (1. September 2019)

Bitte streuen,nicht das der nächste ausrutscht!


----------



## fishhawk (1. September 2019)

Hallo,

da scheinen die Verhältnisse am Rhein anders zu sein als bei uns hier.

Weibliche Angler sehe ich hier eh extrem selten.

Kann mich gar nicht erinnern, wann ich an unseren Gewässern mal ne Frau ohne Begleitung hätte angeln sehen.

Mein getreues Eheweib geht auch nur zum Angeln, wenn ich dabei bin. 

Ob es tatsächlich vom Geschlecht abhängt, wie gut es jemand drauf hat oder wie glaubwürdig jemand ist, kann ich mangels Erfahrung nicht beurteilen. 

Dazu sehe oder kenne ich einfach zuwenig Anglerinnen.



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Frauen sind mir am Wasser auch noch nie durch* nerviges*, unangenehmes oder gar wiederliches Verhalten aufgefallen.



Warst wahrscheinlich noch nie mit Babs unterwegs???

Ich glaube aber auch, dass bei Männern das Risiko auf unangenehme Zeitgenossen zu treffen höher sein dürfte.



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wie ich es auch drehe und Wende: Ich will nur Frauen am Wasser sehen



Da hätte ich auch nichts dagegen. Neben der schöneren Optik hätte ich unsere Gewässer dann von Oktober bis Mitte April für mich allein.


----------



## rhinefisher (1. September 2019)

Alleinanglerinnen treffe ich leider auch nie - die muß man schon selbst mitbringen..


----------



## phirania (3. September 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> . Es ist nicht zu ändern, nackte Haut regiert die Welt. Vor der Internetzeit waren sogar in deutschen Angelzeitschriften nackte Damen abgebildet, doch auch nur zur Umsatzsteigerung.



Besser als wenn es die Selbsternannten Männlichen Superangler auch machen würden.....


----------



## Rosi (8. September 2019)

Wer stellt so blöde Antworten zusammen? 
Antwort 4 ist grad noch auszuhalten. 

Wieso sollte es beim Angeln anders daher gehen als bei anderen Hobbys? Schaltet mal bitte mehrere populistische Gänge tiefer.


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. September 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Wer das Geld, oder geldwerte Leistungen, annimmt, der macht sich zum Knecht, um es einmal höflich auszudrücken. Wess' Brot man frisst, dess' Lied man singt. Einfach eine Tatsache!
> 
> Und wenn man sein Hobby zum Beruf macht, dann opfert man es auf obskuren Altären!
> 
> Beides sind Erfahrungen, die ich selber gemacht habe. Entweder betreibt man den Job nur halbherzig und wird über kurz oder lang damit aufhören, oder man wird zu vollkommenen Hure seiner Herren.




Ein gewisser Herr Roland L. bezeichntete diese Werbeträger als Miet-Mäuler oder Angelhur.n...

Bezeichnend für Käuflichkeit und Manipulation ist auch der filmisch belegte Werdegang eines Herrn W.

MB Stinte sind nun plötzlich mehr als out und wurden durch fängige Modelle ersetzt um die sogn Profi(t) - Liga zu gewinnen.

Dabei kommen plötzlich sogar extrem fängige und unschlagbare Uraltköder ans Band - bspw. der Attractor von Profiblinker.

Zuvor die Stint-Chinadinger in den äußersten Himmel gelobt.

Abartig diese Käuflichkeit - wohl leider weit verbreitet in der Gummiszene - es ist wirklich lachhaft aber auch erschütternd , wie gezielt manipuliert
und Käufe von unerfahrenen Mitläufern durch knallbunte Hollandvideos herbeigeschummelt werden.

Wohl dem, der entlarvende Ahnung hat 

R.S.

P.S: Tröphäen-fischende Angler(innen) interessieren mich überhaupt nicht - es gibt einfach schon genug Eskapaden und Rechtsbrüche am Wasser .


----------



## Andal (9. September 2019)

Keine Wirkung ohne Ursache und umgekehrt. Das System funktioniert blendend, so lange es Leute gibt, die den Zirkus mitmachen. Und selbst wenn einem die Auswüchse nicht gefallen. Die Nutznießer wären allesamt schön doof, würden sie das nicht ausreizen und ihren Nutzen ziehen, bis zum geht nicht mehr. Bei einigen sieht man es ja recht deutlich, wie sie von Brötchengeber zu Brötchengeber tingeln, nur das der Ofen halbwegs warm bleibt. Das funktioniert immer so lange, wie ihnen die Fans auch kaufend folgen, oder die Blase platzt.


----------



## Minimax (9. September 2019)

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/*und-ewig-lockt-das-roeckchen*.347044/

Harrharrharr, Prost Jungens, Goiler Titel, Gröhl!


----------



## Uzz (9. September 2019)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Abartig diese Käuflichkeit - wohl leider weit verbreitet in der Gummiszene - es ist wirklich lachhaft aber auch erschütternd , wie gezielt manipuliert
> und Käufe von unerfahrenen Mitläufern durch knallbunte Hollandvideos herbeigeschummelt werden.


Wobei man den Blick nicht auf direkte, immerhin halbwegs offensichtliche Verkaufsförderung von Equipment begrenzen sollte. Die Möglichkeiten, ein beliebtes Hobby zu monetarisieren, gehen weit darüber hinaus. *Dementsprechend viel größer ist das Feld, was von den von dir genannten "gezielten Manipulationen" betroffen ist.*

Beispiel:
Angenommen, also rein hypothetisch, jemand würde in einem kommerziell betriebenen Webforum der angestammten, einem gemeinsamen Hobby nachgehenden, weitgehend weiblichen Leserschaft auf Basis eines fadenscheinigen Einzelfalls kollektiv Männerfeindlichkeit nahelegen - verklausuliert als Frage und ergänzt durch eine Umfrage, die ins Klischee passend Männer auf eine reine Objektrolle reduziert. Da würde man sofort erkennen, dass es der Quelle nicht um Erkenntnisgewinn zur sachlichen Beantwortung der gestellten Frage gehen kann. Grund für die Scheinfragerei muss was anderes sein. Was nur? *ähm* ja ...

Der im "knallbunten Hollandvideo" spontan gefangene Meterhecht hat viele nahe Verwandte. Die sehen etwas anders aus, sind manchmal gar schwer zu erkennen, funktionieren aber identisch. 

Lasst euch nicht die Laune verderben. Viel hinterfragen macht krank. Uzz


----------



## knutwuchtig (10. September 2019)

ein schelm , wer böses dabei denkt 

wäre doch schön blöd, wenn die zeilengeld abhängige zunft etwas wirklich interessantes und maßgeblich wissenswertes rauskramen würde !

viele wären dann beim lesen schlichtweg überfordert und die ach so wichtigen clickzahlen würden  in den keller gehen  !
so aber macht man programm nach dem subway prinzip, zutaten sind vorgegeben , die variable zusammensetzung bedient den kundengeschmack und hinten raus kommt immer fastfood


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. September 2019)

Mir reicht das weinerliche Standbild der "Karpfenschönheit" schon aus, um mich direkt abzuwenden, geschweige denn das Video überhaupt 
anzusehen.

Die Hände zum flehendlichen Gebet drappiert - es ist einfach nur oberflächlich und lächerlich; die social media Generation tut mir in dieser Form allerdings auch sehr leid.

Den Blick für das wesentliche , echte Leben verbaut und auf der gehetzten , süchtelnden Suche nach likes...

Das nenne ich soziale Degeneration...

R.S.


----------



## phirania (16. September 2019)

Entwickelt sich hier Futterneid unter Anglerinnen /Anglern.....


----------



## Lajos1 (16. September 2019)

Hallo,

ich blamierte mich mal ganz schön und das kam so: es wurde ein neues Fliegenfischergeschäft eröffnet und ich war bei der Eröffnungsveranstaltung. Da wurde auch eifrig geworfen und ausprobiert. An einem Wurfplatz war eine jüngere Frau, welche beachtlche Wurfleistungen an den Tag legte aufgrund derer ich die Bemerkung machte, dass sie für eine Frau sehr gut werfen würde (zu meiner Entschuldigung sei gesagt, dass dies bestimmt schon 25 Jahre her ist und fliegenfischende Frauen eben eine Seltenheit waren, weitaus seltener als heute). Sie bedankte sich für das Kompliment und sagte, dass sie es schon ganz gut könne. 
Im Laufe der Veranstaltung kam heraus, dass ich eine zweifache Weltmeisterin und mehrfache Europameisterin etc. beurteilt hatte.
Hinterher dachte ich: hättest du doch lieber dein vorlautes Maul gehalten.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Orothred (16. September 2019)

Na ja, "für eine Frau" ist nunmal einfach nicht die feine Englische, egal, ob Weltmeisterin oder nicht


----------



## Lajos1 (16. September 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> Na ja, "für eine Frau" ist nunmal einfach nicht die feine Englische, egal, ob Weltmeisterin oder nicht



Hallo,

heute ja, damals war das weniger anstößig (die war auch nicht sauer). Das Blamable bei der Sache war, dass ich jemanden beurteilt habe, der mich in Grund und Boden werfen könnte.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Orothred (16. September 2019)

Das war heute wie damals für die Damen genau gleich anstößig, es wurde nur gesellschaftlich anders bewertet......ist ein kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied ;-)


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. September 2019)

Vielleicht haben die Frauen damals einfach noch nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage gelegt?


----------



## Lajos1 (16. September 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben die Frauen damals einfach noch nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage gelegt?



Hallo,

so war es, man durfte sogar noch Komplimente machen ohne in die Reichsacht zu kommen. Sag mal heute zu einer, sie hätte einen schönen Hintern; da steht man mit einem Bein im Gefängnis. Ich bin froh, dass ich wegen solcher Aussagen nach mehr als 50 Jahren nicht mehr belangt werden kann.
Die jungen Männer habens heute wirklich schwer.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Fruehling (16. September 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> so war es, man durfte sogar noch Komplimente machen ohne in die Reichsacht zu kommen. Sag mal heute zu einer, sie hätte einen schönen Hintern; da steht man mit einem Bein im Gefängnis. Ich bin froh, dass ich wegen solcher Aussagen nach mehr als 50 Jahren nicht mehr belangt werden kann.
> Die jungen Männer habens heute wirklich schwer.
> ...



Einfalt hat ab sofort einen neuen Namen, nämlich deinen...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (16. September 2019)

^ Bei den Feminis...*piep* sowieso.


----------



## Orothred (16. September 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben die Frauen damals einfach noch nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage gelegt?



"Für eine Frau" bezeichnet das weibliche Geschlecht automatisch als minderwertiger, was gibt's da auf die Goldwaage zu legen?

"Für eine Frau wirfst du ja ganz gut, wärst du ein Mann wäre deine Leistung natürlich grottig" ist die Langform des Ganzen...


----------



## Taxidermist (17. September 2019)

Mir wird schlecht, vor lauter political correctness!

Jürgen


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. September 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> "Für eine Frau" bezeichnet das weibliche Geschlecht automatisch als minderwertiger, was gibt's da auf die Goldwaage zu legen?
> 
> "Für eine Frau wirfst du ja ganz gut, wärst du ein Mann wäre deine Leistung natürlich grottig" ist die Langform des Ganzen...



Hahahaha.
Nein!
Das ist das was du da reininterpretierst und zu unterstellen versuchst!

Wenn er sagt "für eine Frau", heißt das nichts weiter als dass er noch keine Frau bisher so werfen sah. 
Kann man auch als Komliment verstehen.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. September 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Einfalt hat ab sofort einen neuen Namen, nämlich deinen...



Hallo,

Man muss alle Geschehnissse etc. immer im zeitlichen Zusammenhang sehen. Meine damalige Bemerkung war zu dieser Zeit eben nicht ungewöhnlich und absolut normal.
Außerdem ist es gut, wenn man nicht ganz ernst gemeinte Äußerungen auch als solche erkennt. Aber dazu ist halt ein gewisser Weitblick nötig.


----------



## Fruehling (17. September 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ...Meine damalige Bemerkung war zu dieser Zeit eben nicht ungewöhnlich und absolut normal....



"Zu dieser Zeit" waren sicher noch ganz andere Dinge nicht ungewöhnlich und absolut normal: Kinder wurden in der Schule vom Lehrkörper verdroschen, Homosexuelle waren Straftäter, usw. - war das schon deshalb gut und vielfältig, weil es ein paar Jahrzehnte zurückliegt?

JungeJunge...


----------



## Orothred (17. September 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hahahaha.
> Nein!
> Das ist das was du da reininterpretierst und zu unterstellen versuchst!
> 
> ...



Die Frage ist, doch, wie es das Gegenüber versteht, und nicht, wie es gemeint ist...

Gleiches Thema mit "du hast nen hübschen Hintern". Ist vom durchschnittlichen Mann als Kompliment gemeint, aber was meinst du, wie eine Frau sowas aufnimmt? Man muss bei diesem Thema auch mal ein bisschen weiter denken......


----------



## Fruehling (17. September 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> ...Man muss bei diesem Thema auch mal ein bisschen weiter denken.........



Welch frommer Wunsch...


----------



## phirania (17. September 2019)

Haben sich hier zu dem Thema eigendlich auch schon mal Anglerinnen zu Wort gemeldet...?
Oder haben die hier nur mitgelesen und sind durch die Komentare einiger verscheucht worden.?


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. September 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> Gleiches Thema mit "du hast nen hübschen Hintern". Ist vom durchschnittlichen Mann als Kompliment gemeint, aber was meinst du, wie eine Frau sowas aufnimmt?




Wenn ich das gesagt habe, wurde es bisher immer als Kompliment aufgefasst von den Frauen.

Warum glaubst du zu wissen was ne Frau denkt?
Wenn es eine Frau wäre, die sagt dass sie sowas negativ auffässt, würde ich es evtl. glauben auch wenn ich weiß, dass die Mehrzahl der Faruen als Kompliment versteht.


----------



## Orothred (17. September 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn ich das gesagt habe, wurde es bisher immer als Kompliment aufgefasst von den Frauen.
> 
> Warum glaubst du zu wissen was ne Frau denkt?
> Wenn es eine Frau wäre, die sagt dass sie sowas negativ auffässt, würde ich es evtl. glauben auch wenn ich weiß, dass die Mehrzahl der Faruen als Kompliment versteht.



Die Frauen, mit denen ich über sowas gesprochen haben, finden solche "Komplimente" eher anstößig. Natürlich mag es da unterschiedliche Auffassungen geben, das möchte ich auch gar nicht abstreiten. Mir ging es nur darum, eben mal ein Stück weiter zu denken, dass eben bei Weitem nicht jede sowas als Kompliment auffasst.

Warum muss es auch der Hintern sein, der komplimentiert wird? Warum nicht etwas, was weniger sexualisiert?


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. September 2019)

Ja na klar sagt man auch "schöne Augen" usw..
Immer so wie es gerade passt.

Und dann wird das auch nicht falsch aufgefasst.

Einfach plump "ey geiler Arsch Schneckchen" zu einer Fremden ist overkill.


----------



## Orothred (17. September 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Einfach plump "ey geiler Arsch Schneckchen" zu einer Fremden ist overkill.



Da sind wir uns definitiv einig


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. September 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> Warum muss es auch der Hintern sein, der komplimentiert wird? Warum nicht etwas, was weniger sexualisiert?



Was meinst du, was passiert wenn du einer Dame erzählst, sie hat schöne Ohren und sie trägt ein oder zwei Hörgeräte, die du nicht gesehen hast. Oder sie hat so schöne Zähne, es aber ihre dritten sind. Man kann mit jedem Körperteil total ins Fettnäpfchen treten, auch weil manche sich dann noch veräppelt fühlen. Und das passiert nicht nur bei Frauen. Wenn 'Mann' hinter einer tollen Frau herläuft und dann den Lichtmast rammt, hat er bestimmt nicht auf ihre Zehen geschaut. Manche Personen finden Komplimente toll und andere wollen nicht mal angeschaut werden. Es liegt eben an den Personen selber, wie sie es aufnehmen und dann können sie sich ja auch selber äußern.


----------



## Orothred (17. September 2019)

Genau das ist der Grund, warum ich von dieser Art von Komplimenten grundsätzlich überhaupt nichts halte. Eine Frau, die auf ein "du hast so tolle Augen" anspringen würde, liegt auch geistig überhaupt nicht in meinem Beuteschema, wenn ich das mal so sagen darf ;-)

Mir ging es nur im Kontext des Themas Frauenfeindlichkeit um das Thema "Hintern" und "für ein Frau", aber ich denke, dazu hab ich alles gesagt


----------



## Barsch-Erna (17. September 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Haben sich hier zu dem Thema eigendlich auch schon mal Anglerinnen zu Wort gemeldet...?
> Oder haben die hier nur mitgelesen und sind durch die Komentare einiger verscheucht worden.?



Ich denke alle anwesenden Damen lesen wie ich schmunzelnd mit


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (17. September 2019)

Ich hab in meiner Jugend als Ordner bei Konzerten schon sehen dürfen, wie Frauen bei den California Dream Boys ausrasten und sich gebärden. Seitdem sehe ich das ganze Gerede um Frauenfeindlichkeit seit seinem Aufkommen mit anderen Augen


----------



## Lajos1 (17. September 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> "Zu dieser Zeit" waren sicher noch ganz andere Dinge nicht ungewöhnlich und absolut normal: Kinder wurden in der Schule vom Lehrkörper verdroschen, Homosexuelle waren Straftäter, usw. - war das schon deshalb gut und vielfältig, weil es ein paar Jahrzehnte zurückliegt?
> 
> JungeJunge...



Hallo,

was hat das jetzt damit zu tun, dass ich vor etwa 25 Jahren zu einer Fliegenwerferin gesagt habe, dass sie für eine Frau gut wirft. Die hat das auch so aufgefasst, wie es gemeint war, als Kompliment. Schließlich hat sie sich dafür ja bedankt. Im Stillen mag sie sich vielleicht gedacht habe: na ja, wie man eine Fliegenrute hält weisst Du vielleicht, aber vom Werfen verstehe ich schon ein bisschen mehr als Du (oder so ähnlich).
Wenn ich z.B. heute eine Frau sehen würde, die bei ihrem Auto gerade ein Rad wechselt, würde ich auch das Kompliment machen, dass sie das für ein Frau aber wirklich gut kann, eben darum weil das die meisten nicht können (bekommen ja manchen Mannsbilder nicht hin) und ich bin überzeugt, das dies nicht diskriminierend aufgefasst werden würde. 

Junge Junge, mal auf dem Teppich bleiben und nicht Sachen wo hineininterpretieren, wo sie nicht hingehören.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. September 2019)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Ich hab in meiner Jugend als Ordner bei Konzerten schon sehen dürfen, wie Frauen bei den California Dream Boys ausrasten und sich gebärden. Seitdem sehe ich das ganze Gerede um Frauenfeindlichkeit seit seinem Aufkommen mit anderen Augen



Hallo,

und ich war 1966 beim Beatle-Auftritt im Zirkus-Krone-Bau in München, was glaubst Du wer da so richtig augerastet ist? klar, das waren die Mädels. Die Jungs dagegen waren richtig sittsam.
(hoffentlich kommen jetzt nicht wieder Vergleiche wie: ja aber die Frauenunterdrückung damals war ja sowas von brutal oder sonst noch was .)

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Orothred (17. September 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was hat das jetzt damit zu tun, dass ich vor etwa 25 Jahren zu einer Fliegenwerferin gesagt habe, dass sie für eine Frau gut wirft. Die hat das auch so aufgefasst, wie es gemeint war, als Kompliment. Schließlich hat sie sich dafür ja bedankt. Im Stillen mag sie sich vielleicht gedacht habe: na ja, wie man eine Fliegenrute hält weisst Du vielleicht, aber vom Werfen verstehe ich schon ein bisschen mehr als Du (oder so ähnlich).
> Wenn ich z.B. heute eine Frau sehen würde, die bei ihrem Auto gerade ein Rad wechselt, würde ich auch das Kompliment machen, dass sie das für ein Frau aber wirklich gut kann, eben darum weil das die meisten nicht können (bekommen ja manchen Mannsbilder nicht hin) und ich bin überzeugt, das dies nicht diskriminierend aufgefasst werden würde.
> ...




Würdest du zu einem Mann, der gerade ein Kleid näht, auch sagen "Für einen Mann machst du das aber gut"?

Verstehe halt den grundsätzlichen Sinn dieses Geschlechterbezugs nicht. Das impliziert immer, dass das Geschlecht die Tätigkeit grundsätzlich offenbar nicht kann, und dann bewegen wir uns in irgendwelchen Rollen- und Vorurteilsbildern, von denen ich nicht viel halte ;-)


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. September 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> Würdest du zu einem Mann, der gerade ein Kleid näht, auch sagen "Für einen Mann machst du das aber gut"?



Selstverständlich.

Immerhin gehört das ja nicht gerade zu den männlichen Kernkompetenzen wie z.B Holz hacken, Kies schippen oder Steine stapeln.

Ich glaube dieser ganze Unfug kommt mal wieder aus den Großstädten(die Bullshit-Fabriken schlechthin!), wo die Leute nicht mehr den klassischen Betätigungen nachgehen müssen und denken Frauen und Männer eignen sich für die selben Tatigkeiten.

Das kann in der Großstadt durchaus so sein. Auf dem Land versteht man das jedoch nicht und schüttelt den Kopf über soviel Ignoranz!

Die arbeitsentfernt lebenden Großstädter müssen einfach nichts mehr selbst machen.
Nicht ihr Essen schlachten, nichts bauen, nicht schippen, kein Holz machen im Wald usw. usf.....sonst würde ihnen der Quatsch vergehen und die Frauen sich freuen wenn se derweil nur den Haushalt hätten.


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. September 2019)

Barsch-Erna schrieb:


> Ich denke alle anwesenden Damen lesen wie ich schmunzelnd mit



Auf jeden Fall scheinen die heutigen Frauen mehr Humor zu haben.... 

Und ich hock laufend vorm Läppi in Erwartung, dass die erste virtuelle BH-Verbrennung im Anglerboard stattfindet 

Für die jüngere Generation die Begriffserklärung - https://m.bpb.de/geschichte/deutsche-geschichte/68er-bewegung/51859/frauen-und-68


----------



## sprogoe (17. September 2019)

Nix gegen Frauen am Angelgewässer, aber sie haben nun mal ein Talent dafür, jegliche "krummen Ruten" aufzurichten und sollten sich aus dem Grund beim Drill eines Fisches lieber in einiger Entfernung aufhalten, denn beim Fang muß die "Rute" krumm sein.


----------



## rippi (17. September 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Immerhin gehört das ja nicht gerade zu den männlichen Kernkompetenzen wie z.B Holz hacken, Kies schippen oder Steine stapeln.


Das können Frauen doch auch alles?!


Tatsächlich fehlt noch: Die einzige männliche Kernkompetenz; natürlich das Autofahren. Aber das können die meisten hier wohl nicht sagen, da sie aus dem Osten, Süden, Westen, Hamburg, Pinneberg oder Itzehoe stammen und daher, unabhängig vom Geschlecht, selber nicht fahren können.  Schämt und grämt euch!!!


----------



## Lajos1 (17. September 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> Würdest du zu einem Mann, der gerade ein Kleid näht, auch sagen "Für einen Mann machst du das aber gut"?
> 
> Verstehe halt den grundsätzlichen Sinn dieses Geschlechterbezugs nicht. Das impliziert immer, dass das Geschlecht die Tätigkeit grundsätzlich offenbar nicht kann, und dann bewegen wir uns in irgendwelchen Rollen- und Vorurteilsbildern, von denen ich nicht viel halte ;-)




Hallo,

ja aber klar, wenns nicht gerade ein Schneider ist, der das berufsmäßig macht. Und wenn es auch manchen nicht ins Weltbild passt, es ist nunmal so, es gibt Tätigkeiten da ist eben manchmal das eine und manchmal das andere Geschlecht bevorteiligt oder benachteiligt, wie es auch Tätigkeiten gibt, sind eh die meisten, wo das keine Rolle spielt. Hat mit Diskriminierung überhaupt nichts zu tun, ist Fakt. Das ist so, da hilft auch keine Gleichberechtigung und bleiben wir beim Beispiel mit dem Radwechsel. Das können eben die meisten Frauen nicht, im Gegensatz zu den Männern, da können es die meisten (oder sollten es können).
Um nochmal auf die Castingweltmeisterin vor rund 25 Jahren zu kommen; ich fische seit 1962 mit der Fliege, bis zu dem Vorfall also runde 30 Jahre. Bis dahin war ich in einem Dutzend europäischer Länder zum Fliegenfischen unterwegs und traf hunderte, wenn nicht gar eintausend, von Fliegenfischern, Frauen sind mir in diesem Zeitraum in der Szene 2 begegnet. Deshalb sah ich da eben Grund, meiner Verwunderung Ausdruck zu geben. Dass dies heute so quasi als "Staatsverbrechen" gesehen wird, ist wohl mitunter so, aber destotrotz deshalb nicht weniger Unsinn.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. September 2019)

@Dorschbremse : BH-Verbrennung ist an uns vorüber gegangen, aber dafür haben wir Großmutter die Perlons von der Leine geklaut und als Stichlingskeschernetz verwendet. Wenn ich daran denke schmerzt mir noch der Nacken. Und da hatte die Frau 1968 überhaupt keinen Humor wenn es an ihre „Halbseidenen“ ging.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. September 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Nix gegen Frauen am Angelgewässer, aber sie haben nun mal ein Talent dafür, jegliche "krummen Ruten" aufzurichten und sollten sich aus dem Grund beim Drill eines Fisches lieber in einiger Entfernung aufhalten, denn beim Fang muß die "Rute" krumm sein.



Da ist der Wunsch der Vater des Gedanken,  so mancher Rute ist nicht mehr zu helfen,  kein Rückgrat,  einfach ein schlabriger Stock, den keiner mehr will. 

Müde geworde Glasfaser oder gar ein Bambusstock kann mit knackiger Kohlefaser nicht mithalten, da muss man bei der Wahrheit bleiben. 

So manches Frauenbild ist ja erschreckend, da darf  an sich nicht wundern, wenn Städter einen komisch angucken.

Meine Frau kann jedenfalls nähen und auch einen Reifen wechseln, das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Orothred (17. September 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja aber klar, wenns nicht gerade ein Schneider ist, der das berufsmäßig macht. Und wenn es auch manchen nicht ins Weltbild passt, es ist nunmal so, es gibt Tätigkeiten da ist eben manchmal das eine und manchmal das andere Geschlecht bevorteiligt oder benachteiligt, wie es auch Tätigkeiten gibt, sind eh die meisten, wo das keine Rolle spielt. Hat mit Diskriminierung überhaupt nichts zu tun, ist Fakt. Das ist so, da hilft auch keine Gleichberechtigung und bleiben wir beim Beispiel mit dem Radwechsel. Das können eben die meisten Frauen nicht, im Gegensatz zu den Männern, da können es die meisten (oder sollten es können).
> Um nochmal auf die Castingweltmeisterin vor rund 25 Jahren zu kommen; ich fische seit 1962 mit der Fliege, bis zu dem Vorfall also runde 30 Jahre. Bis dahin war ich in einem Dutzend europäischer Länder zum Fliegenfischen unterwegs und traf hunderte, wenn nicht gar eintausend, von Fliegenfischern, Frauen sind mir in diesem Zeitraum in der Szene 2 begegnet. Deshalb sah ich da eben Grund, meiner Verwunderung Ausdruck zu geben. Dass dies heute so quasi als "Staatsverbrechen" gesehen wird, ist wohl mitunter so, aber destotrotz deshalb nicht weniger Unsinn.
> ...



Ich rede ja nicht von einem Staatsverbrechen, mir erschließt sich nur, wie oben schon gesagt, der Sinn dieser Aussage bzw. allgemein solcher Aussagen nicht....ein "du wirfst aber gut", "du nächst aber gut", "du tust xy aber gut" ist doch auch eine nette Aussage und enthält nicht diese sinnlose Geschlechterwertung.....mehr wollte ich gar nicht sagen


----------



## Lajos1 (17. September 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> Ich rede ja nicht von einem Staatsverbrechen, mir erschließt sich nur, wie oben schon gesagt, der Sinn dieser Aussage bzw. allgemein solcher Aussagen nicht....ein "du wirfst aber gut", "du nächst aber gut", "du tust xy aber gut" ist doch auch eine nette Aussage und enthält nicht diese sinnlose Geschlechterwertung.....mehr wollte ich gar nicht sagen



Hallo,

der Sinn ist ganz einfach der, dass man eben extra grosse Anerkennung zollt(e), wenn man sagt(e), dass dies eben ungewöhnlich für eine Frau ist und die Fliegenfischerei war halt damals zu 99 Prozent eine Männerdomäne. Wie schon erwähnt; die Dame fasste dies ja auch positiv auf, da sie eben wusste, wie das gemeint war und richtig verstand. Da hilft es nichts, heutzutage da Dinge reinzuinterpretieren, welche damals keine Rolle spielten. Damals war eben die Aussage....für eine Frau bzw. auch ...für einen Mann eine Steigerung zum normalen Kompliment wie etwa: Sie werfen aber gut.
Wie erwähnt, man muss die auch im Kontext der Zeit sehen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (17. September 2019)

Hallo,

erinnert mich an "The Offspring" :  





> And all the girls say I'm pretty fly (for a white guy)



Ich hab den Zusatz nie verwendet, aber gedacht hab ichs mir schon oft. Man entwickelt halt mit der Zeit ne gewisse Erwartungshaltung. Und Frauen von erwarte ich jetzt nicht unbedingt, dass die anglerisch mehr drauf haben als Kerle. Ebensowenig würde ich nem Mann zutrauen, in rhythmischer Sportgymnastik mit Anmut und Grazie zu brillieren. Wenn es dann so ist, würde ich natürlich Respekt zollen.

Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich mich an keine Fliegenfischerin erinnern kann, die nicht mit ihrem Gerät umzugehen wusste.
Bei Männern waren schon einige dabei, die selbst ich, mit meinen bescheidenen Künsten, insgeheim etwas belächelt habe.

Wird wohl daran liegen, dass kaum eine Frau einfach so blank mit der Fliegenausrüstung ans Wasser geht um zu versuchen das Fliegenfsichen autodidaktisch zu lernen. Betrifft so glaube ich fast alle Angelarten. Die meisten Frauen dürften wohl jemand haben, der ihnen das Angeln beibringt. In der Mehrzahl sind das dann vermutlich Männer.

Wir hatten auch ne Fliegenfischerin hier, die ne "Ladies only Tour" durch Alaska organisiert hat.  Sechs Damen mit 2 Wohnmobilen nebst Fliegenfischerausrüstung 3 Wochen ab Anchorage zum Fischen an diversen Flüssen.  Gaaanz zufällig war ein Kumpel genau zur gleichen Zeit mit seinem Vater und nem 3. Wohnmobil auf exakt der gleichen Route unterwegs und hat gaaanz zufällig immer an den gleichen Flüssen gefischt und den gleichen Stellen übernachtet. Aber offiziell war das ne "Ladies only" Veranstaltung.

Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass Claudia Darga, Babs und Konsorten ohne männlichen Begleittross auf Tour gehen.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (17. September 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> Das können Frauen doch auch alles?!
> 
> 
> Tatsächlich fehlt noch: Die einzige männliche Kernkompetenz; natürlich das Autofahren. Aber das können die meisten hier wohl nicht sagen, da sie aus dem Osten, Süden, Westen, Hamburg, Pinneberg oder Itzehoe stammen und daher, unabhängig vom Geschlecht, selber nicht fahren können.  Schämt und grämt euch!!!



Du vergißt die Segeberger (SE=Schläft ewig)


----------



## Kochtopf (18. September 2019)

Nach den letzten ein zwei Dutzend Beiträgen kann man die Fragestellung im Titel getrost mit "Jawoll" beantworten


----------



## Lajos1 (18. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nach den letzten ein zwei Dutzend Beiträgen kann man die Fragestellung im Titel getrost mit "Jawoll" beantworten



Hallo,

sehe ich jetzt nicht so. Es haben nur einige wenige Probleme damit Begrifflichkeiten richtig zu verstehen und zu deuten.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Kochtopf (18. September 2019)

Es haben einig me das Problem dass Dinge die heute Frauenfeindlicj genannt werden genau das schon früher waren, nur dass es damals niemanden gejuckt hat.
Ich lebe lieber heute


----------



## MarkusZ (18. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> dass Dinge die heute Frauenfeindlicj genannt werden



Das ist der Punkt.  Die Begrifflichkeit.

Ich kann jetzt beim besten Willen keine Feindseligkeiten gegenüber Anglerinnen erkennen.  Im Gegenteil.
Die meisten finden es doch positiv, wenn Frauen angeln und sich in den Medien präsentieren. Und wünschen sich mehr davon.

Aber in Zeiten von political correctness wird halt jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage gelegt.

Wer Studenten statt Studierende sagt ist ein Sexist, wer Flüchtling statt Geflüchteter sagt gilt schon als rechts.

Da wird dann auch in Behörden diskutiert Begriffe wie Führerhaus, Vergaser oder Volksbad aus dem Sprachgebrauch zu verbannen.

Wann wird eigentlich das *Angler*board umbenannt?


----------



## Barsch-Erna (18. September 2019)

Der Titel könnte auch heissen: sind Männer im 21. Jahrhundert noch frauenfeindlich 
Halten wir nach 11 Seiten fest:
1. Die Anglerszene ist nicht frauenfeindlich!
2. Frauen können meistens! nicht so gut angeln, Reifen wechseln, Boxen etc wie die Männer 
3. Sie darf gerne den Mann zum Wasser begleiten und mit Lebensmitteln (Bier) versorgen,  aber bitte nicht besser angeln und mehr und grössere Fische fangen
4. Angeldamen bei YouTube ziehen den Herren durch die gekonnte Strategie das Geld aus der Tasche
5. Komplimente sind gefährlich,  da sie immer falsch verstanden werden und negativ ausgelegt werden können.  


Etwas gekprzt und überspitzt jetzt...aber sehr lustig, welche Wege so ein provokanter Titel gehen kann... 
Ich halte fest: 
Ich bin und bleibe freundlich am Wasser, egal ob der andere es auch ist.
Grosse Distanz meinerseits an Vorurteile.  Es gibt immer bessere, technisch versiertere Menschen, egal welches Geschlecht. 
Komplimente sind immer toll, wenn sie ehrlich gemeint sind.
Und ich kaufe das Tackle, was ich haben möchte. Ob das jemand halbnackt präsentiert oder im Schutzanzug.


----------



## Kochtopf (18. September 2019)

Zum Thema Begrifflichkeit: man sagt nicht mehr Neger, Mongo, Krüppel oder Nazisau sondern farbiger Mensch, Person mit Trisomie 21, Behinderte Person oder Konservativ-Bürgerlich. 

Sprachen und Gesellschaften entwickeln sich, wer das nicht versteht bzw wer traditionell leben möchte soll das Internet abbestellen und seine Wäsche im Fluss mit Steinen schlagen aber sich vor dem Wandel zu verschließen wird ihn nicht aufhalten sondern lediglich schmerzhafter machen


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Zum Thema Begrifflichkeit: man sagt nicht mehr Neger, Mongo, Krüppel oder Nazisau sondern farbiger Mensch, Person mit Trisomie 21, Behinderte Person oder Konservativ-Bürgerlich.




Auweia.
Wenn das die Kanzlerin liest.... bürgerlich-konservativ mit Nazi gleichzusetzen.

Weißt selbst dass das Bullshit ist nä?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. September 2019)

Und ich dachte die Kanzlerin hat die SPD schon links überhohlt. 

Es stimmt, man sollte sich hier wieder ehrlich machen und da helfen solche Umschreibung nicht. 
Aber ob die Protestwähler das dann mögen, wenn sie hören, wie sie eingeordnet werden, vermutlich nicht.


----------



## MarkusZ (18. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> *man* sagt nicht mehr Neger, Mongo, Krüppel oder Nazisau sondern farbiger Mensch, Person mit Trisomie 21, Behinderte Person oder Konservativ-Bürgerlich.



Hättest du geschrieben, diese Begriffe sollen nicht mehr verwendet werden, weil sie von den Betroffenen selber als beleidigend oder abwertend empfunden werden, wäre das auch aus Gendersicht korrekt formuliert.

Ich werde jedenfalls weiterhin Angler statt Angelnde sagen, auch wenn wir ein paar Frauen im Verein haben.

Ich werde mir auch weiterhin lieber Bilder von Claudia Darga als von Baltic Carp anschauen und mich über Anglerinnen am Wasser mehr freuen als über männliche Kollegen.

Wenn das als sexistisch und frauenfeindlich gilt ist mir das egal.


----------



## Orothred (18. September 2019)

"man" ist ein Adverb und genderneutral.....


----------



## Kochtopf (18. September 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auweia.
> Wenn das die Kanzlerin liest.... bürgerlich-konservativ mit Nazi gleichzusetzen.
> 
> Weißt selbst dass das Bullshit ist nä?


Klar, aber der Meckergreis mit der Dackelkrawatte hat damit angefangen. "Wir sind eine bürgerliche Partei" war das lustigste seit langem was er von sich gegeben hat, ich dachte der Kontext wäre klar aber das war wohl nicht der Fall, scusi


----------



## alexpp (18. September 2019)

Der Thread ist in der Tat zum Teil amüsant. Einige Posts, die eventuell frauenfeindlich erscheinen, sind wohl nicht so eindeutig gemeint.
Warum soll man auch frauenfeindlich agieren ? Fast alle Männer mögen doch das schöne Geschlecht.
Dass im Westen nicht alles super ist, was uns eingetrichtert wird, dürfte einigen klar sein. Deshalb wohl zum Teil die übertriebenen Aussagen oder die Sehnsucht nach der alten Zeit.


----------



## Orothred (18. September 2019)

Na ja, das schöne Geschlecht mögen und frauenfeindlich sein, das schließt sich aber nicht unbedingt aus, da kenn ich genug Gegenbeispiele


----------



## Lajos1 (18. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sprachen und Gesellschaften entwickeln sich, wer das nicht versteht bzw wer traditionell leben möchte soll das Internet abbestellen und seine Wäsche im Fluss mit Steinen schlagen aber sich vor dem Wandel zu verschließen wird ihn nicht aufhalten sondern lediglich schmerzhafter machen



Hallo,

das ist sicher richtig, aber es ging um eine Äußerung, welche vor 25 bis 30 Jahren gemacht wurde und da war diese eben ok und wurde auch in dieser Zeit nicht negativ aufgefasst.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (18. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Klar, aber der Meckergreis mit der Dackelkrawatte hat damit angefangen. "Wir sind eine bürgerliche Partei" war das lustigste seit langem was er von sich gegeben hat, ich dachte der Kontext wäre klar aber das war wohl nicht der Fall, scusi



Hallo,

jetzt wirds aber lustig. Die Bezeichnung Meckergreis ist nun ein klarer Fall von Alterdiskriminierung, da eine negative Eigenschaft (hier Meckerer) im Zusammenhang mit dem Alter genannt wird. Meckerer allein wäre erlaubt. Ja ja, heutzutage ist es wirklich nicht einfach sich sprachlich korrekt auszudrücken.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Peter_Piper (18. September 2019)

Mist, Popcorn und Bier sind leer.


----------



## MarkusZ (18. September 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> "man" ist ein Adverb und genderneutral.



Also ich würde ja sagen in dem Kontext ist es ein Pronomen, aber in anderen Bundesländern kann das natürlich anders gesehen werden.

Soweit ich weiß, soll  es auch beim österreichischen Heer aus Gendergründen nicht mehr verwendet werden.

Ich störe mich da aber nicht dran.


----------



## Orothred (18. September 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Also ich würde ja sagen in dem Kontext ist es ein Pronomen, aber in anderen Bundesländern kann das natürlich anders gesehen werden.
> 
> Soweit ich weiß, soll  es auch beim österreichischen Heer aus Gendergründen nicht mehr verwendet werden.
> 
> Ich störe mich da aber nicht dran.



Keine Ahnung, woher du das hast, "man" ist kein Pronomen, sondern wie gesagt ein Adverb.

Für das Thema mit dem österreichischen Heer würde mich eine Quelle interessieren


----------



## Uzz (18. September 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> das ist sicher richtig, aber es ging um eine Äußerung, welche vor 25 bis 30 Jahren gemacht wurde und da war diese eben ok und wurde auch in dieser Zeit nicht negativ aufgefasst.


An der Zeit allein kann es nicht liegen. Hierzulande (SN) war "Für eine Frau machst du das sehr gut" auch vor 30 Jahren nicht drin, es sei denn du hättest es mit einem deutlich verschmitzten Lächeln und entsprechendem Tonfall vorgetragen, um jeden Ironiedetektor in eine Sirene zu verwandeln.

Vielleicht liegts an einer Kombination aus Zeit und Gegend, was Frauen mit sich machen lassen?


----------



## rhinefisher (18. September 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist sicher richtig, aber es ging um eine Äußerung, welche vor 25 bis 30 Jahren gemacht wurde und da war diese eben ok und wurde auch in dieser Zeit nicht negativ aufgefasst.
> 
> ...



Nöö - andere von oben herab zu behandeln war noch nie OK - wirklich zu keinem Zeitpunkt..!


----------



## Lajos1 (18. September 2019)

Uzz schrieb:


> An der Zeit allein kann es nicht liegen. Hierzulande (SN) war "Für eine Frau machst du das sehr gut" auch vor 30 Jahren nicht drin, es sei denn du hättest es mit einem deutlich verschmitzten Lächeln und entsprechendem Tonfall vorgetragen, um jeden Ironiedetektor in eine Sirene zu verwandeln.
> 
> Vielleicht liegts an einer Kombination aus Zeit und Gegend, was Frauen mit sich machen lassen?



Hallo,

wurde bei uns zur Steigerung eines Komplimentes verwandt und dies bestimmt noch bis kurz nach der Jahrtausendwende.
Aber bei uns ist man da eh nicht so pingelig, wir haben sogar eine abgeschwächte Form von dem Wort Depp. Das ist der Doldi und dies kann man durchaus auch zu einem guten Freund sagen, wenn es angebracht ist und wird gemeinhin auch nicht übel genommen. Anders als die weibliche Form, das ist die Dolln und ist durchaus dem Deppen gleichgestellt (von dem es keine weibliche Form gibt) und sollte man besser nicht gebrauchen, ausser man verträgt das Echo.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (18. September 2019)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nöö - andere von oben herab zu behandeln war noch nie OK - wirklich zu keinem Zeitpunkt..!



Hallo,

siehe ersten Satz von Beitrag 226 ! War bei uns nie als von "oben herab" angedacht. Wir sollten uns auch klar machen, dass in verschiedenen Gegenden Deutschlands im sprachlichen Bereich durchaus mitunter ein Unterschied in der Begrifflichkeit wie auch in der Wertigkeit besteht.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## MarkusZ (18. September 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, woher du das hast, "man" ist kein Pronomen, sondern wie gesagt ein Adverb.



Na ja, ich hab halt noch keine kompetenzorientierte Schulausbildung genossen, sondern habe in der Schule noch traditionell Deutsch gelernt. Da waren auch Grammatikregeln dabei. Uns wurde beigebracht, dass ein Pronomen eben ein Nomen ersetzt und im Satz als Subjekt steht.

"... man sagt nicht mehr .... "

Kann bei euch natürlich anders sein, aber wenn bei euch "man" das Adverb ist, wo ist dann das Subjekt?.



Orothred schrieb:


> Für das Thema mit dem österreichischen Heer würde mich eine Quelle interessieren



Wie man eine Internetsuchmaschine gezielt zur Informationsbeschaffung nutzt hab ich mir selber beigebracht.

Damit findet man z.B. diese Quelle:  https://diepresse.com/home/innenpolitik/4847807/Kein-man-mehr_GenderSprachleitfaden-fuer-Soldaten


----------



## Fruehling (20. September 2019)

Apropos


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. September 2019)

Ich hab 100 Frauen befragt welches Shampoo sie benutzen.

95 haben geschrien: "Wie zur Hölle kommen sie hier rein?"

Ups, falscher Trööt.


----------



## Kochtopf (20. September 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> siehe ersten Satz von Beitrag 226 ! War bei uns nie als von "oben herab" angedacht. Wir sollten uns auch klar machen, dass in verschiedenen Gegenden Deutschlands im sprachlichen Bereich durchaus mitunter ein Unterschied in der Begrifflichkeit wie auch in der Wertigkeit besteht.
> 
> ...


Es ist egal wie es angedacht war - klar ist, damals war es sozial akzeptiert und Zeitgeist. Dennoch macht man es heute nicht mehr. Genau so ist es mit Pogromen oder Kinder schlagen - nur weil es mal der Status Quo war bedeutet es nicht dass es richtig oder gut war


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> nur weil es mal der Status Quo war bedeutet es nicht dass es richtig oder gut war



Dasselbe werden sie später über die heutigen Gepflogenheiten sagen.
Jeder glaubt in seiner Zeit richtig zu handeln und wer will endgültig sagen ob es das nicht auch war?


----------



## Fruehling (20. September 2019)

Hier nochmal ein Lesetipp: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kriminalgeschichte_des_Christentums

Sollte immer noch zu finden/kaufen sein und strotzt vor erschreckenden Beispielen, daß es nunmal Dinge gibt, die immer falsch waren, sind und es sein werden.

Ganz gleich, was irgendwer glaubt oder sagt!


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. September 2019)

Jo. Hat nur nix mit diesem Thema zu tun.


----------



## Fruehling (20. September 2019)

Doch, galt nämlich deinem schon fast verzweifelten Versuch, die Nummer zu relativieren...


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. September 2019)

Nix verzweifelt!
Nichtmal fast! 
Ich spreche Fakt.

Jede Zeit hat ihre "Moral", ihre "Werte", ihre "Idole", ihre "Vordenker" usw..... und jede hält das für richtig.
Ist nunmal so und wird immer so sein.

Es gibt deine absolute Wahrheit nicht.


----------



## Fruehling (20. September 2019)

Fakt ist lediglich, daß Du es nicht begriffen hast und ich keine Lust verspüre, dir Grundsätzliches zu erklären, was ansonsten jedes Kind versteht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. September 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich spreche Fakt.





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es gibt deine absolute Wahrheit nicht



Mensch Frühling es gibt *Deine* absolute Wahrheit nicht. Absolute Wahrheit gibt es nur in Zusammenhang mit einer Pläte, da ist das Hirn so gut belüftet.


----------



## Fruehling (20. September 2019)

God made a few nice heads, the others he covered with hair...


----------



## Kochtopf (20. September 2019)

Was viele nicht sehen: Frauenrechte sind Menschenrechte und wir haben sehr lange Zeit die Hälfte unserer Bevölkerung von Rechten wie Selbstbestimmung ausgeschlossen und marginalisiert und das war immer falsch, ist immer noch falsch und wird immer falsch sein. Mann und Frau sind nicht gleich im Sinne von Identisch- aber gleiche Rechte und Chancen müssen sie haben. Und gleiche staatsbürgerlichen Pflichten natürlich auch.
Wenn man Frauen auf das schöne Geschlecht reduziert wird man dem nicht gerecht. Mir ist auch klar dass ich niemanden hier überzeugen werde.
Ich finde es nebenbei Blöd wenn man @Professor Tinca auf seine Fleischmütze reduziert und damit zwischen den Zeilen weiter rechts einsortiert als es womöglich der Fall wäre. Man muss auch offensichtlich andere Meinungen aushalten können und auch wenn der Prof und ich besser nie über Politik diskutieren sollten so würde ich doch anstandslos mit ihm ein Bierchen trinken gehen


----------



## Lajos1 (21. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es ist egal wie es angedacht war - klar ist, damals war es sozial akzeptiert und Zeitgeist. Dennoch macht man es heute nicht mehr. Genau so ist es mit Pogromen oder Kinder schlagen - nur weil es mal der Status Quo war bedeutet es nicht dass es richtig oder gut war



Hallo,

ja, und das habe ich hier auch in mehreren Beiträgen dargelegt; außerdem, dass dies (für eine Frau) bei uns als Beifügung, als besonderen Anerkennung zu verstehen war. Was das allerdings mit Pogromen und Kinderschlagen zu tun hat kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Außerdem herrschen nunmal in verschiedenen Gegenden in Deutschland unterschiedliche Gepflogenheiten, auch bei der Verwendung der Sprache. Ich habe Verwandtschaft in Mitteldeutschland, dort reden Leute mitunter jahrelang nicht mehr miteinander wegen einer Ausssage, welche bei uns kaum ein Achselzucken hervorrufen würde.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## rhinefisher (21. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Was viele nicht sehen: Frauenrechte sind Menschenrechte und wir haben sehr lange Zeit die Hälfte unserer Bevölkerung von Rechten wie Selbstbestimmung ausgeschlossen und marginalisiert und das war immer falsch, ist immer noch falsch und wird immer falsch sein. Mann und Frau sind nicht gleich im Sinne von Identisch- aber gleiche Rechte und Chancen müssen sie haben. Und gleiche staatsbürgerlichen Pflichten natürlich auch.
> Wenn man Frauen auf das schöne Geschlecht reduziert wird man dem nicht gerecht. Mir ist auch klar dass ich niemanden hier überzeugen werde.
> Ich finde es nebenbei Blöd wenn man @Professor Tinca auf seine Fleischmütze reduziert und damit zwischen den Zeilen weiter rechts einsortiert als es womöglich der Fall wäre. Man muss auch offensichtlich andere Meinungen aushalten können und auch wenn der Prof und ich besser nie über Politik diskutieren sollten so würde ich doch anstandslos mit ihm ein Bierchen trinken gehen



Das ist eine nahezu absolute Wahrheit...


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Was viele nicht sehen: Frauenrechte sind Menschenrechte und wir haben sehr lange Zeit die Hälfte unserer Bevölkerung von Rechten wie Selbstbestimmung ausgeschlossen und marginalisiert und das war immer falsch, ist immer noch falsch und wird immer falsch sein. Mann und Frau sind nicht gleich im Sinne von Identisch- aber gleiche Rechte und Chancen müssen sie haben. Und gleiche staatsbürgerlichen Pflichten natürlich auch.
> Wenn man Frauen auf das schöne Geschlecht reduziert wird man dem nicht gerecht. Mir ist auch klar dass ich niemanden hier überzeugen werde.



Da sind wir uns absolut einig!
Das ist genau der Grund weshalb ich gegen eine Frauenquote bin.
Quualifikation vor Quote(unabhängig vom Geschlecht)!



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich finde es nebenbei Blöd wenn man @Professor Tinca auf seine Fleischmütze reduziert und damit zwischen den Zeilen weiter rechts einsortiert als es womöglich der Fall wäre. Man muss auch offensichtlich andere Meinungen aushalten können und auch wenn der Prof und ich besser nie über Politik diskutieren sollten so würde ich doch anstandslos mit ihm ein Bierchen trinken gehen



Ja natürlich würden wir das und wir können auch über alles reden. Ich habe da keine Berührungsängste und unterhalte mich oft mit Linken und auch Rechten.
Solange der Ton dabei vernünftig bleibt, ist doch alles in Ordnung.

Beleidigungen von berufsempörten Blödmannsgehilfen tangieren mich - allgemein gesprochen - nur peripher.


----------



## Kochtopf (21. September 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da sind wir uns absolut einig!
> Das ist genau der Grund weshalb ich gegen eine Frauenquote bin.
> Quualifikation vor Quote(unabhängig vom Geschlecht)!


Der Meinung bin ich dem Grunde nach auch aber wir sind Gesellschaftlich nicht so weit - gerade bei Führungspositionen gibt es die gläserne Decke- so kommt es bspw in meinem Betrieb dass, obwohl 2/3 der Belegschaft Frauen sind (und davon 3/4 einen akademischen Abschluss haben) eher Männer mit "nur" einer Ausbildung in Führungspositionen kommen, so dass nur 4 von ~25 Führungspositionen mit Frauen besetzt sind. Es wird eben nicht unbedingt der oder die bestqualifizierte befördert sondern eher der am leichtesten zu steuernde bzw jemand der nicht Gefahr läuft schwanger zu werden. Da ich bundesweit in unserer Branche extrem gut vernetzt sind weiss ich auch dass das keine Einzelfälle sind und aus der Literatur bzgl Gleichstellung lässt sich das auch wissenschaftlich fundiert ableiten- ich bin mittlerweile der Ansicht, wir bräuchten Hilfsweise eine Frauenquote, bis es 'normal' ist dass Frauen in Führungspositionen sind.


----------



## fishhawk (21. September 2019)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> in verschiedenen Gegenden in Deutschland unterschiedliche Gepflogenheiten



War damals von Lajos nicht "feindselig" oder abwertend gemeint und wurde von der Frau damals wohl auch nicht so empfunden.

Dürfte heute evtl. anders sein.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> wegen einer Ausssage, welche bei uns kaum ein Achselzucken hervorrufen würde



Als meine Frau noch neu in Franken war, hat sie mich mal alarmiert, dass mein alter Herr und seine Kumpels kurz davor wären sich an die Gurgel zu gehen. Dabei führten die nur ne ganz normale freundschaftliche Unterhaltung auf Fränkisch.




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das ist genau der Grund weshalb ich gegen eine Frauenquote bin.



Besonders wenn es solche Quoten wie bei den Grünen sind. Da werden dann halt Frauen bevorzugt und Männer diskriminiert. Sieht man ja z.B. an der Geschlechterverteilung der Bundestagsfraktion.


----------



## fishhawk (21. September 2019)

Hallo,



Kochtopf schrieb:


> lässt sich das auch wissenschaftlich fundiert ableiten-



Da es In D mittlerweile mehr Lehrstühle und Forschungszentren für Gender-Studies gibt als für weniger wichtige Bereiche wie z.B. Pharmazie, glaube ich gerne, dass da entsprechende Studien erstellt werden.

Rot/Grün hatte ja in NRW mal gesetzlich verankert, dass im öffentlichen Dienst Frauen bevorzugt zu befördern seien. Das Gesetz wurde dann aber vom OVG  wieder kassiert.

Wäre m.E. besser die gesellschaftlichen Rahmenbedingungen so zu verändern, dass es für alle Menschen einfacher wird , Beruf und Familie besser zu vereinbaren.


----------



## Kochtopf (21. September 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja natürlich würden wir das und wir können auch über alles reden. Ich habe da keine Berührungsängste und unterhalte mich oft mit Linken und auch Rechten.
> Solange der Ton dabei vernünftig bleibt, ist doch alles in Ordnung.


Also als Mann der Mitte sehe ich dich sicher nicht - aber eben auch nicht als Extremisten.


----------



## Kochtopf (21. September 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Gesetz wurde einkassiert weil es g WWF gen Artikel 33 Gg- Bestenauslese- verstößt. Das tun aber viele Auswahlentscheidungen auch aber ich würde niemanden zu konkurrentenklagen raten wollen. Am Ende bekommt man vielleicht recht aber dafür ist man dann auf alle Zeit verbrannt. Ansonsten hat Gleichstellung nur tlw was mit Genderstudies zu tun und trotz allem müssen genderstudiesstudien wissenschaftlichen Kriterien standhalten, nur weil du das Studienfach ideologisch ablehnst bedeutet es nicht dass die studien falsch sind. Das die Vereinbarkeit von Familie und Beruf durchaus luft nach oben hat steht aber ausser Frage, da sind wir einer Meinung


----------



## fishhawk (21. September 2019)

Hallo,

[="Kochtopf, post: 4964997, member: 190770"]nur weil du das Studienfach ideologisch ablehnst[/QUOTE]

Nicht grundsätzlich, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass in diesen Bereich viel zu viele Mittel investiert werden und der gesellschaftliche Nutzen deutlich geringer ist als z.B. bei  Pharmazie.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> bedeutet es nicht dass die studien falsch sind.



Würde jetzt nicht behaupten, dass sie "falsch" sind. Aber man kann sowas natürlich schon in eine Richtung steuern und dann kommt es immer noch auf die Auslegung der Ergebnisse an.

In Bayern hat man z.B. herausgefunden, dass weibliche Lehrkräfte weniger oft Spitzenbeurteilungen erhalten als Lehrer, obwohl Frauen dort je nach Schulart 2/3 bis 90% des Personals stellen.  Böse Frauendiskriminierung?

Hätte man allerdings z.B. nur Teilzeitbeschäftigte Lehrkräfte verglichen, hätte sich ein anderes Bild ergeben. Das wurde dann aber erst im Nachgang untersucht.

Wenn Genderstudies zu dem Ergebnis kämen, dass man in D auf einem guten Weg wäre, würden sie ja den Ast absägen auf dem sie sitzen. Deshalb hege ich gegen diese Studien immer eine gewisse Skepsis und hinterfrage sie .


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Also als Mann der Mitte sehe ich dich sicher nicht - aber eben auch nicht als Extremisten.



Ich mich schon.
Alles eine Frage dessen wo man die Mitte hinverortet.


----------



## fishhawk (21. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das Gesetz wurde einkassiert weil es g WWF gen Artikel 33 Gg- Bestenauslese- verstößt.



Ex_Verfassungsgerichtspräsident Papier war da anderer Meinung. Vors Verfassungsgericht ging es aber gar nicht.  Es wurden Beförderungen vom OVG für nichtig erklärt. 

Die neue Regierung hat das Gesetz dann geändert.


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Der Meinung bin ich dem Grunde nach auch aber wir sind Gesellschaftlich nicht so weit - gerade bei Führungspositionen gibt es die gläserne Decke- so kommt es bspw in meinem Betrieb dass, obwohl 2/3 der Belegschaft Frauen sind (und davon 3/4 einen akademischen Abschluss haben) eher Männer mit "nur" einer Ausbildung in Führungspositionen kommen, so dass nur 4 von ~25 Führungspositionen mit Frauen besetzt sind. Es wird eben nicht unbedingt der oder die bestqualifizierte befördert sondern eher der am leichtesten zu steuernde bzw jemand der nicht Gefahr läuft schwanger zu werden. Da ich bundesweit in unserer Branche extrem gut vernetzt sind weiss ich auch dass das keine Einzelfälle sind und aus der Literatur bzgl Gleichstellung lässt sich das auch wissenschaftlich fundiert ableiten- ich bin mittlerweile der Ansicht, wir bräuchten Hilfsweise eine Frauenquote, bis es 'normal' ist dass Frauen in Führungspositionen sind.




An der Stelle beginnt dann die Diskriminierung von Männern.
Wenn jemand eine Stelle nicht bekommt weil eine Frauenquote erfüllt werden muss, obwohl er besser qualifiziert ist.

Für mich kann es nur nach Qualifizierung gehen wenn man eine Stelle vollwertig besetzen will.


----------



## Kochtopf (21. September 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ex_Verfassungsgerichtspräsident Papier war da anderer Meinung. Vors Verfassungsgericht ging es aber gar nicht.  Es wurden Beförderungen vom OVG für nichtig erklärt.
> 
> Die neue Regierung hat das Gesetz dann geändert.


Ja aber das Argument war Verstoß gegen die in Art. 33 verankerte Bestenauslese. Ich sehe Deutschland aufgrund meiner beruflichen Erfahrungen auf keinem guten Wege - es stagniert, Regelungen werden umgangen (mit teilweise schon wirklich krassen kreativleistungen) und und und... und wie gesagt haben genderstudies nur am Rande was mit Gleichstellung und Postenvergabe im Berufsleben zu tun, aber statt auf meine Erfahrungen einzugehen schiesst du dich eben auf Studien ein. Kann man machen, bringt halt in der Diskussion nix

@Professor Tinca selbst und Fremdwahrnehmung haben oftmals Differenzen ^^


----------



## Kochtopf (21. September 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> An der Stelle beginnt dann die Diskriminierung von Männern.
> Wenn jemand eine Stelle nicht bekommt weil eine Frauenquote erfüllt werden muss, obwohl er besser qualifiziert ist.
> 
> Für mich kann es nur nach Qualifizierung gehen wenn man eine Stelle vollwertig besetzen will.


Dann sollte mal angefangen werden nach Qualifikation zu gehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca selbst und Fremdwahrnehmung haben oftmals Differenzen ^^




Auf jeden Fall ein Paradoxon!
Man kennt sich doch selbst am besten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dann sollte mal angefangen werden nach Qualifikation zu gehen.



Absolut!


----------



## fishhawk (21. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> aber statt auf meine Erfahrungen einzugehen



Ich bezweifle deine Erfahrungen nicht, hab ähnliche Erfahrungen und die Studien hast du selber ins Gespräch gebracht.

Auch bei uns im Betrieb soll die nächste Stellenausschreibung so formuliert werden, dass möglichst ein junger Mann den Posten kriegt.

Wir haben die letzten Jahre nur junge Frauen mit guten Noten eingestellt.  Die sind nun fast alle Mütter, arbeiten Teilzeit, fangen wegen KITA etc. erst um 9:00 Uhr an, sind nicht kurzfristig für Überstunden verfügbar etc., etc. .

Ach ja, der Vorschlag kam von meiner *Chefin*.

Ich denke jetzt nicht, dass die frauenfeindlich ist.  Die will nur dass der Betrieb läuft.


----------



## Kochtopf (21. September 2019)

Ja, aber es wird sich ein Teil einer Antwort herausgepickt und der Rest ignoriert, sowas nervt. Ohne es mit Zahlen belegen zu können sondern nur aus der Praxis: männliche FK protegieren oftmals Nachzügler um sie im Betrieb in Position zu bringen während Frauen andere Frauen oftmals als Bedrohung sehen und wenig solidarisch sind - was insofern klar ist da Frauen oftmals noch als Fremdkörper angesehen werden in höheren Etagen.
Aber davon ab - ich kenne weder deinen Betrieb noch die Struktur der Führungskräfte - wie soll ich dazu was fundiertes sagen? Aber im ÖD müsste man dann ggf. Die Stelle als Teilzeit ermöglichen- ggf. Auch mit der Einschränkung, dass Flexibilität in der Arbeitszeitgestaltung dienstlich erforderlich wäre - ansonsten gäbe es noch Telearbeit oder oder oder... wirklich objektivierbar ist es idR nicht


----------



## rhinefisher (21. September 2019)

Ja ja - die bösen Frauen: Können nix, sind ständig unpässlich oder schwanger... .
Und wollen gar teilhabe..

Beförderung nach Qualifikation?
Sehr niedlich..
Qualifikation ist eher hinderlich - zumindest wenn es um Führungspositionen geht.

Beförderungskriterien sind:
1, und das ist wirklich der allerallerwichtigste Punkt, familiere Herkunft - das schlägt im Zweifel ALLES.
2, Sympathie - wer der beste Networker ist gewinnt - oder anders formuliert; wer am tiefsten hinein kriecht, bekommt den Keks.
3, Du mußt einen Penis haben und möglichst sexistisch rüberkommen - echte Macher lieben Witze wie "Ja ja, die Frau - der beste Freund des Menschen".
Diese 3 Punkte in Verbindung mit mittlerer Intelligenz und Bildung garantieren schon fast den Aufstieg...

Und darin sind sich wirklich alle Studien einig.


----------



## rhinefisher (21. September 2019)

Weils so schön passt:
https://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/f...n-deutscher-konzerne-gestiegen-a-1287959.html


----------



## Kochtopf (21. September 2019)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Weils so schön passt:
> https://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/f...n-deutscher-konzerne-gestiegen-a-1287959.html


Studierst also auch gender Studien?


----------



## rhinefisher (21. September 2019)

Muß ich nicht studieren - ich habe selbst 5-6 Geschlechter..


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. September 2019)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Beförderungskriterien sind:
> 1, und das ist wirklich der allerallerwichtigste Punkt, familiere Herkunft - das schlägt im Zweifel ALLES.
> 2, Sympathie - wer der beste Networker ist gewinnt - oder anders formuliert; wer am tiefsten hinein kriecht, bekommt den Keks.




Ja, genau so ist es!

Deshalb schrieb ich ja wie es sein sollte.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. September 2019)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ja ja - die bösen Frauen: Können nix, sind ständig unpässlich oder schwanger... .
> Und wollen gar teilhabe..
> 
> Beförderung nach Qualifikation?
> ...



Hallo,

in den fünfzig Jahren (und 8 Monaten) in welchen ich berufstätig war spielte keiner Deiner 3 Punkte bei uns im Betrieb eine Rolle.
Auch Vitamin B spielte, zumindest beim Aufstieg kaum eine Rolle. Was entscheidend war, war Können, Leistung und Belastbarkeit d.h. mit vier Wochen kranksein im Jahr gingen die Chancen schnell runter - eigentlich gegen Null.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Kochtopf (21. September 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja, genau so ist es!
> 
> Deshalb schrieb ich ja wie es sein sollte.


Und bis es so weit ist muss man nachhelfen. Da haben wir doch weitestgehend einen Konsens


----------



## Kochtopf (21. September 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in den fünfzig Jahren (und 8 Monaten) in welchen ich berufstätig war spielte keiner Deiner 3 Punkte bei uns im Betrieb eine Rolle.
> Auch Vitamin B spielte, zumindest beim Aufstieg kaum eine Rolle. Was entscheidend war, war Können, Leistung und Belastbarkeit d.h. mit vier Wochen kranksein im Jahr gingen die Chancen schnell runter - eigentlich gegen Null.


In welcher Position warst du dort zuletzt?


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und bis es so weit ist muss man nachhelfen. Da haben wir doch weitestgehend einen Konsens




Nur ist eine Frauenquote mMn der falsche Weg.

ich fände eine Nachweispflicht dafür dass man den höchstqualifizierten Bewerber/Bewerberin angenommen hat zm Beispiel sinnvoller.


----------



## fishhawk (21. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> während Frauen andere Frauen oftmals als Bedrohung sehen und wenig solidarisch sind



Oder Krabbenkorbeffekt, einzelne Frauen in Männerabteilungen haben ggf. bessere Chancen auf ne Beförderung, als wenn die Abteilung von Frauen domniert wird.



rhinefisher schrieb:


> wer am tiefsten hinein kriecht, bekommt den Keks.



Böse Gerüchte behaupten auch, dass sexuelle Gefälligkeiten bei der Stellenbestzung hilfreich sein können.

Die Frage bleibt, ob es tatsächlich nur die Geschlechtsmerkmale ausmachen oder eben noch andere Gründe eine Rolle spielen.

Idealerweise dürften nur solche Faktoren eine Rolle spielen, die einen Einfluss auf die spätere Tätigkeit ausüben.

Wenn Frauen z.B. nur max. 15kg heben dürfen, Männer aber bis 55kg, muss man sich schon Gedanken machen, welches Geschlecht man für bestimmte Tätigekiten einstellt.


----------



## Kochtopf (21. September 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nur ist eine Frauenquote mMn der falsche Weg.
> 
> ich fände eine Nachweispflicht dafür dass man den höchstqualifizierten Bewerber/Bewerberin angenommen hat zm Beispiel sinnvoller.


Da ist ein ganz großes Problem - man kann bei den Auswahlkriterien alles so bauen dass man den Wunschkandidaten kriegt. Plötzlich macht das Auswahlgespräch 60% des gesamten Besetzungsverfahren aus und dann bekommt der Kronprinz die Fragen vorher oder oder oder... ich bin selber kein Quotenfreund, ganz grundsätzlich, aber nur fällt selber kein anderer praktikable Weg ein


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da ist ein ganz großes Problem - man kann bei den Auswahlkriterien alles so bauen dass man den Wunschkandidaten kriegt. Plötzlich macht das Auswahlgespräch 60% des gesamten Besetzungsverfahren aus und dann bekommt der Kronprinz die Fragen vorher oder oder oder... ich bin selber kein Quotenfreund, ganz grundsätzlich, aber nur fällt selber kein anderer praktikable Weg ein




Dann ist es also  so, dass man eigentlich nichst ändern kann und ne Quote nur qualifizierte Männer benachteiligt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. September 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in den fünfzig Jahren (und 8 Monaten) in welchen ich berufstätig war spielte keiner Deiner 3 Punkte bei uns im Betrieb eine Rolle.
> Auch Vitamin B spielte, zumindest beim Aufstieg kaum eine Rolle. Was entscheidend war, war Können, Leistung und Belastbarkeit d.h. mit vier Wochen kranksein im Jahr gingen die Chancen schnell runter - eigentlich gegen Null.
> ...



Aber Vitamin B kann helfen, erst gestern Abend wieder erlebt. Kurzarbeit in der Industrie, alle  1 Jahres- Verträge haben die Ar....Karte, bis auf den,  dessen Onkel in der Perso sitzt oder der andere, des Verwandter ein Hauptsponsor des Sportclubs ist.


----------



## Kochtopf (21. September 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann ist es also  so, dass man eigentlich nichst ändern kann und ne Quote nur qualifizierte Männer benachteiligt.


Das würde in erster Instanz IMHO verhindern, dass weniger qualifizierte Männer hochkommen. Wenn du nur noch halb so viele Stellen an Männer vergeben kannst nimmst du die besten und nicht die servilsten, so die Theorie


----------



## fishhawk (21. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> man kann bei den Auswahlkriterien alles so bauen dass man den Wunschkandidaten kriegt.



So wird es bei uns sein.

Der Wunschkandidat kann  dann zwar garantiert nicht schwanger werden, aber Elternzeit, Teilzeit etc. könnte er natürlich auch in Anspruch nehmen.

Allerdings wird das Risiko als gering eingeschätz. Und fürn Betrieb ist schon besser, wenn Mitarbeiter auch vor Beginn und nach Ende der Kernzeit am Arbeitsplatz sind und kurzfristig Überstunden machen können.

Erfahrungsgemäß ist das bei Vätern weit weniger problematisch als bei Müttern.

Ob man das mit Quotenregelungen geändert bekommt?


----------



## fishhawk (21. September 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> bis auf den, dessen Onkel in der Perso sitzt



Die Frauen hatten dann leider keine Tante in der Perso sitzen?


----------



## Kochtopf (21. September 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Die Frauen hatten dann leider keine Tante in der Perso sitzen?


Als Frau kann man auch einen Onkel haben, technisch gesehen


----------



## Lajos1 (21. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> In welcher Position warst du dort zuletzt?



Hallo,

meist Leiter einer kleineren Abteilung, dazu zuständig für Betriebssicherheit. Ab und zu Personalbedarfsermittler, da ich nach Meinung der Oberen das gut konnte.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (21. September 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Aber Vitamin B kann helfen, erst gestern Abend wieder erlebt. Kurzarbeit in der Industrie, alle  1 Jahres- Verträge haben die Ar....Karte, bis auf den,  dessen Onkel in der Perso sitzt oder der andere, des Verwandter ein Hauptsponsor des Sportclubs ist.



Hallo,

Vitamin B ist sicher hilfreich, bei Einstellungen und Fällen, wie von Dir geschildert. Aber beim weiter Vorankommen, wenn die Leistung nicht den Anforderungen für den neuen Posten entspricht, eher nicht mehr.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (21. September 2019)

Hallo,

ich kenne Betriebe, da werden die Azubi-Stellen erst an Mitarbeiterkinder und Kundenkinder vergeben, nur was übrig bleibt wird ausgeschrieben.

Und dass in Familienbetrieben bevorzugt der eigene Nachwuchs das Management übernehmen soll, ist wohl auch mehr als ein Gerücht.

Aber ob Deutschlands Wirtschaftsbosse wirklich nur von kleinen Eliten gestellt werden, die sich untereinander die Posten zuschieben?

Die FAZ behauptet was anderes:  www.faz.net/aktuell/wirtschaft/arm-und-reich/eliten-report-wo-deutschlands-manager-herkommen-15554058.htmlwww.faz.net/aktuell/wirtschaft/arm-und-reich/eliten-report-wo-deutschlands-manager-herkommen-15554058.html



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Als Frau kann man auch einen Onkel haben, technisch gesehen



Jo, würde ich dann aber nicht als "Frauennetzwerk" bezeichnen?


----------



## fishhawk (22. September 2019)

Hallo,

gestern wieder großes Klagen in den Medien:

Weibliche Vorstände im Dow Jones 27,8% , im DAX 14,7% .

Die Autorin schrieb, die Deutschen sollten sich die Amerikaner als Vorbild nehmen.  Ein paar Sätze weiter forderte sie dann nach schärferen gesetzlichen Maßnahmen.

Wusste jetzt gar nicht, das in den USA Frauenquoten für die Vorstände gibt, oder Elternzeit, Rechtsanspruch auf Kita-Platz etc. . 
Ich dachte immer, Marissa Mayer, Meg Whitman etc. sind so erfolgreich, weil sie echt was drauf haben.

Man mag mich nun als frauenfeindlich bezeichnen, aber bei der Vorstellung, dass die deutsche Wirtschaft zukünftig von Personen vom Schlag einer Katharina Schulze, KGE, Claudia Roth oder Andrea Nahles gelenkt werden, kommt bei mir keine Euphorie auf.

In den Angelvereinen sind weibliche Mitglieder auch Mangelware, so ca. 5%.

Und momentan sind alle weiblichen Mitglieder bei uns mit nem männlichen Mitglied verheiratet. 

Wenn wir ne gesetzliche Frauenquote bekämen, müssten wohl noch einige Männer ihre Partnerinnen aktivieren. 
Weibliche Bewerber ohne Anhang hatten wir die letzten Jahre keine. 

Ob sich die Frauenquote in unserem Angler-Verein steigern ließe, wenn er in Angelnden-Verein umbenannt würde?


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. September 2019)

So wie unsere Volksparteien momentan drauf sind, würde eine ernstgemeinte gesetzliche Frauenquote darauf hinauslaufen, dass eine "Angelpflicht" ähnlich einer Wehrpflicht für die Damen eingeführt werden müsste.......wäre ob der Reaktion diverser Natur- und Tierschutzsekten aber überhaupt nicht denkbar, was das Ganze bereits im Keim erstickt 

@fishhawk -  ....Danke- hatte schon befürchtet, dass Keiner mehr den Bezug zur Anglerschaft hinkriegt!


----------



## MarkusZ (1. Oktober 2019)

"Frauenfeindlichkeit" ist immer eine Sache der Wahrnehmung.

Wenn ein Verein von  Frauen nur die halbe Aufnahmegebühr verlangt und sie von Arbeitsdiensten freistellt, empfinden das die meisten Betroffenen als positiv.

Gender-Aktivisten können da aber durchaus Frauenfeindlichkeit rein interpretieren.

Fakt ist, dass nur ein geringer Prozentsatz der angelnden Vereinsmitglieder weiblich ist. Ob das wirklich in erster Linie an der Frauenfeindlichkeit der Angler liegt?

Das können wohl nur Frauen beantworten.

Wenn in manchen Bundesländern Millionenbeträge investiert werden, um das Wort "Studenten" durch "Studierende" zu ersetzen, fragt man sich auch, ob das nun wirklich auf Wunsch der direkt Betroffenen geschah oder ob da andre Gründe ausschlaggebend waren.


----------



## Barsch-Erna (1. Oktober 2019)

Ich weiss ja jetzt nicht, ob ich hier für alle Frauen spreche, aber ich empfinde es wirklich nicht als generell frauenfeindlich.  Gut, der Mann im Angelladen hatte zunächst ein Problem. Hat sich aber mit mehrmaligem Besuch verflüchtigt.  Ansonsten lebe ich einfach mein Hobby wie ihr Männer auch... und ich geniesse es, keine Pflichtstunden im Verein ableisten zu müssen. 
Vermutlich ist alles nur eine Frage des Blickwinkels...


----------



## fishhawk (1. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,



Barsch-Erna schrieb:


> Ansonsten lebe ich einfach mein Hobby wie ihr Männer auch... und ich geniesse es, keine Pflichtstunden im Verein ableisten zu müssen.



So sollte das m.M. auch sein.


----------



## thanatos (2. Oktober 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nur ist eine Frauenquote mMn der falsche Weg.
> 
> ich fände eine Nachweispflicht dafür dass man den höchstqualifizierten Bewerber/Bewerberin angenommen hat zm Beispiel sinnvoller.


Quoten sind einfach nur Nötigungen ,die im Grunde nix bringen .Hatte auch mehrfach Frauen als Vorgesetzte waren oft besser und kompetenter
als mancher meiner männlichen Chefs die den Posten nur durch Partei und angewandte Proktologie bekommen haben .
Unsere Anglerinnen - da gibt es keinen Unterschied zu uns Männern da ziehen wir am gleichen Strang - leider die Anglerprüfung hält
eben viele davon ab sich diesem Hobby voll  hinzugeben .


----------



## MarkusZ (2. Oktober 2019)

thanatos schrieb:


> Hatte auch mehrfach Frauen als Vorgesetzte waren oft besser und kompetenter



Die haben es dann wahrscheinlich mit ihren Leistungen geschafft und nicht über Frauenförderung.



thanatos schrieb:


> Unsere Anglerinnen - da gibt es keinen Unterschied zu uns Männern da ziehen wir am gleichen Strang - *leider die Anglerprüfung hält eben viele davon ab sich diesem Hobby voll hinzugeben* .



Das könnten die Genderaktivisten wieder in den falschen Hals kriegen, auch wenn sicher nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## Purist (3. Oktober 2019)

Mir ist im Prinzip völlig egal ob auch Frauen Werbepuppen in der Branche spielen, wäre da nicht dieser komische und schlecht zu widerlegende Eindruck, dass hinter den heute bekannten Gesichtern doch nur wieder männliche Marketingfritzen stecken, die mit dem altbackenen "sex sells" Kasse machen wollen.
Wäre dem nicht so, wäre die ganze Inszenierung jener Damen völlig anders. Auch Frau muss am Wasser nämlich nicht gut aussehen, geschminkt sein, körperbetonte Klamotten tragen um Kompetenz und anglerisches Können zu beweisen. Aber darum geht's ja bei dem Konzept gar nicht. Hier sollen keine Frauen zum Hobby gebracht (das wäre toll!!..), sondern angelnde Männer unterhalten und gelockt, zum kaufen animiert werden. Das ist so platt, dass es weh tut- fehlen nur noch ein paar Pinup Girls auf Angelmessen, aber die kommen bestimmt auch noch, die passenden Kalender wie in der Schrauberszene gibt's ja schon lange.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Oktober 2019)

Purist schrieb:


> Auch Frau muss am Wasser nämlich nicht gut aussehen, geschminkt sein, körperbetonte Klamotten tragen um Kompetenz und anglerisches Können zu beweisen.



Muss nicht aber kann!
"Müssen" muss sie nur selbst wissen wie sich ans Wasser begibt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (3. Oktober 2019)

Gibts noch keine Tschierluders bei den "Cups" der "Szene" ?


----------



## Tikey0815 (3. Oktober 2019)

Purist schrieb:


> Mir ist im Prinzip völlig egal ob auch Frauen Werbepuppen in der Branche spielen, wäre da nicht dieser komische und schlecht zu widerlegende Eindruck, dass hinter den heute bekannten Gesichtern doch nur wieder männliche Marketingfritzen stecken, die mit dem altbackenen "sex sells" Kasse machen wollen.
> Wäre dem nicht so, wäre die ganze Inszenierung jener Damen völlig anders. Auch Frau muss am Wasser nämlich nicht gut aussehen, geschminkt sein, körperbetonte Klamotten tragen um Kompetenz und anglerisches Können zu beweisen. Aber darum geht's ja bei dem Konzept gar nicht. Hier sollen keine Frauen zum Hobby gebracht (das wäre toll!!..), sondern angelnde Männer unterhalten und gelockt, zum kaufen animiert werden. Das ist so platt, dass es weh tut- fehlen nur noch ein paar Pinup Girls auf Angelmessen, aber die kommen bestimmt auch noch, die passenden Kalender wie in der Schrauberszene gibt's ja schon lange.


Also laut Dir ist eine Anglerin NUR eine echte Anglerin wenn sie pottenhässlich nur mit ihrem Wissen/Können glänzt ? Ergo ist sie gezwungen scheisse auszusehen, damit Typen wie du sie anerkennen?? Irgendwie Schwachsinn, findest nicht auch? Wenn Mädels angeln wollen ist das gut, basta, egal ob es sich um die hässliche Erna oder schnieke Gina handelt. Sie schlagen dabei auch noch Kapital aus dem Hobby? Seid nicht neidisch und wenn ja, werdet halt besser!! Die Zeiten wo man lange mit "Sex sells" erfolgreich war sind zum Glück lange vorbei, auffällig sind nur die nicht so erfolgreichen Karpfenangler welche ihre unzufriedenheit mit auskeilen auf die weibliche Konkurrenz kompensieren. Ich glaub ja, da ist zuwenig Testosteron und zuviel mimimi im Spiel


----------



## Purist (3. Oktober 2019)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Also laut Dir ist eine Anglerin NUR eine echte Anglerin wenn sie pottenhässlich nur mit ihrem Wissen/Können glänzt ? Ergo ist sie gezwungen scheisse auszusehen, damit Typen wie du sie anerkennen??



Du liest gerne Dinge, die niemand geschrieben hat, oder? 

Wenn es am Intellekt mangeln sollte, um zu begreifen worauf ich hinaus will: 
Wo sind denn die Frauen, die in der "Angelexpertenbranche" ohne junges Alter und entsprechendes Aussehen beruflich erfolgreich sind? Die müsste es ja auch geben, weil "sex sells", zumindest laut deiner Aussage, lange vorbei sein soll. 

Das ist mit den Damen ist momentan so, als wäre jemand wie Dustin Schöne die einzig erfolgreiche männliche Werbepuppe im Angelbereich. Andere gäbe es nicht (mehr), die sind schließlich alle zu alt, zu hässlisch und sehen scheiße aus.


----------



## thanatos (4. Oktober 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Die haben es dann wahrscheinlich mit ihren Leistungen geschafft und nicht über Frauenförderung.
> 
> 
> 
> Das könnten die Genderaktivisten wieder in den falschen Hals kriegen, auch wenn sicher nicht böse gemeint.


ja was kriegen nicht in den falschen Hals -
nein ich wollte nur auf die schwachsinnige " Prüfung " hinweisen die im Endeffekt nur Geld eintreiben soll . Angeln lernt man als Kind
am Wasser und man freut sich wenn man mal von einem älteren Angler paar Tipp´s bekommt und vor allem möchte man in der Regel allein sein
oder bestenfalls unter Gleichaltrigen .Mädchen sofern sie nicht Anglertöchter sind haben da eh keine Chance mehr und später
als Frau das Hobby entdecken - Lehrgang -Beruf, Mann und Kinder - verdammt schwer das unter einen Hut zu bekommen .
bitte jetzt nicht " Männer können das auch " ist absolut falsch .Junge muß warten bis er sein eignes Geld verdient ,dann von Kumpels
animiert die Prüfung zu machen - endlich geschafft kommen sie dann mit ihrer Zeck Ausrüstung und vollem IT Equipment ans
Wasser und sind bitter entäuscht das es nicht so klappt wie sie es auf you tube gesehen haben .
Was unsere Berufsangler machen sie werden bezahlt ,sie müssen,sind nie allein , und wenn es mal nicht klappt wird geschummelt
und wenn es dann schlecht geschnitten ist hat man bei der Anglerwelt verschissen , aber eigentlich wollen (sollen ) sie uns
was verkaufen oder irgend wo hinlocken - ob Männchen oder Weibchen - nur Weibchen muß eben hübscher als Frau Merkel sein .
Am Wasser bzw. in der Realität würden wir über solche angelnden Püppchen vielleicht lächeln und sie müßten erst mal beweisen,
das sie so gut wie die olle Gerda in ihrer Kittelschürze, sind .


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Oktober 2019)

Hier mal der wohl aktuellste öffentliche Auftritt von Claudia Darga in der Talkshow 3 nach 9.






Es werden alle Klischees übers Karpfenangeln bedient.
Der gesichtstote Wolfgang Joop entdeckt seine Peta Wurzeln und unterstellt Fisch-Porno, Erotik.

Jürgen


----------



## thanatos (8. Oktober 2019)

danke für´s einstellen - kann ich leider nicht kommentieren - ja es ging ums Karpfen angeln
aber die Gäste da schweigt des Sängers Höflichkeit .( würde vielleicht gesperrt werden.)
Von den genannten Angelvereinsmitgliedern gehen sicher wenigstens 90 % angeln ,
die Fußballvereine haben sicher mehr Mitglieder - aber wie viel davon haben davon jemals Fußball gespielt ?
m.E. hat das Mädchen ihr Hobby gut dargestellt zu mal sie keine verbissene C&Rlerin ist.


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. Oktober 2019)

Was "die Szene" treibt ist mir völlig Wurst! 

Ich habe jedenfalls wieder jemanden fürs Angeln begeistern können bzw ihr den Norwegenvirus verpasst  

Erster Fisch als Beleg


----------



## Andal (13. Oktober 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Was "die Szene" treibt ist mir völlig Wurst!
> 
> Ich habe jedenfalls wieder jemanden fürs Angeln begeistern können bzw ihr den Norwegenvirus verpasst
> 
> Erster Fisch als Beleg


Wenn ein Mensch nicht vollkommen zivilisationsverwahrlost ist, springt er kurz vor Oslo eh von ganz alleine auf den Virus an ... da muss man nicht mehr viel machen. 

Btw... das Bild ist geil ... vor allem dieser "Moriskentänzer" im Hintergrund!!!


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. Oktober 2019)

Ja- geil! Is mir gar nicht bewusst gewesen.... 

... an dieser Stelle einen schönen Gruß an Peter aus Potsdam


----------



## Andal (13. Oktober 2019)

Moriskentänzer...........

https://www.muenchner-stadtmuseum.de/sammlungen/angewandtekunst/moriskentaenzer.html


----------



## Fruehling (2. Dezember 2019)

Auch schön... 

https://www.sueddeutsche.de/muenchen/muenchen-isar-fischerin-bohlinger-1.4691467


----------



## MarkusZ (2. Dezember 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Auch schön...



Ob man bei einem Mann auch von 





> bergbachblauen Augen


 geschrieben hätte?

Dass Ehefrauen von Anglern auch angeln, ist ja nicht so ungewöhnlich.

Dass sie auch ihre Ruten selber bauen wohl schon.


----------

